# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Evolución de las Temperaturas.

## REEGE

Según el periodico de Alicante.                                                               

Las temperaturas bajan a partir del jueves con posibilidad de lluvia.
Las mínimas se prevé que se registren en la provincia a lo largo del fin de semana.


LUIS GIMÉNEZ SAN MIGUEL/ EFE Las temperaturas bajarán de cuatro a siete grados a partir del próximo miércoles, una situación que se dejará notar en todo el levante hasta el próximo fin de semana, según ha explicado el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, Ángel Rivera. En Alicante el tiempo meteorológico seguirá más o menos las previsiones de la península. Las temperaturas empezarán a bajar el jueves y será el viernes y el sábado cuando se den las mínimas, con un calor máximo de 25 grados, según las previsiones. Respecto a las precipitaciones, durante toda la semana el cielo seguirá soleado y será el viernes cuando posiblemente caiga tormenta y el sábado cabe la posibilidad de algún chubasco de menor escala. A partir de la semana siguiente Alicante volverá al calor constante que ha caracterizado todo este verano.
Sin embargo, según los servicios de meteorología, hoy será una jornada calurosa y se alcanzarán hasta los 40 grados en algunas zonas. La inestabilidad se centrará en el cuadrante nororiental de la Península, donde se producirán chubascos localmente tormentosos. En el resto de la Península, disfrutaremos de una jornada estable y soleada. Temperaturas diurnas en ligero descenso. Mínimas sin grandes cambios. La jornada del martes vendrá dada por la inestabilidad en el cuadrante nororiental de la Península, donde se esperan precipitaciones tormentosas durante el día. Estas precipitaciones podrán afectar a la costa del Mediterráneo. En la mitad oeste, no se esperan precipitaciones y las temperaturas se mantendrán sin grandes cambios, salvo en el noreste, donde bajarán ligeramente durante el día
A partir del miércoles 11 la entrada de una masa de aire frío desde el noroeste de la península suavizará las temperaturas, con descensos de cuatro a siete grados, ha explicado Rivera. Este tiempo más fresco irá acompañado por las características tormentas de verano en la parte oriental de la península. El viernes será la jornada más fresca de la semana.
Según los datos de Aemet, el mes de julio superó en 1,8 grados la temperatura media de los últimos treinta años en España. Esto será una suerte par los aficionados a la playa y el sol, pero sin duda un suplicio para muchos otros. Para ese periodo y"de momento", agosto "no está siendo tan fuerte como el mes anterior". 

Mejor así, que la temperatura baje un poco...

----------


## Luján

Lo he movido porque este mensaje puede abrir un nuevo tema, y además ya estamos en agosto, y el tema del que colgaba se refería a julio  :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues sí, parece que nos va a dar un respiro, porque esto es agobiante... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Pero, todo tiene su traca final, y la traca de este calor sofocante...viene esta noche, mirad que dolor... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Madre mía... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y yo, sin poder abrir la ventana de la habitación... :Embarrassment:  Tengo una farola al lado que ahora se ha convertido en una discoteca dance, así que, no veáis, acude todo tipo de fauna voladora con mala leche... y si abro la ventana, se creen que mi habitación es la sala VIP... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Madre mía...
> 
> Y yo, sin poder abrir la ventana de la habitación... Tengo una farola al lado que ahora se ha convertido en una discoteca dance, así que, no veáis, acude todo tipo de fauna voladora con mala leche... y si abro la ventana, se creen que mi habitación es la sala VIP...


F. Lázaro, con estas temperaturas y durmiendo con la vetana cerrada :Frown:  :Embarrassment: 
Habiendo malla mosquitera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

En Guadalajara ahora mismo hace um calor tremendo, de las noches que más he notado.
A ver si baja un poco la temperatura.

Yo no tengo mosquitos, pero la conexión de internet móvil de movistar es desesperante, peor que un dolor de muelas.

No me ha dejado trabajar tranquilo ni una hora. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues sí, parece que nos va a dar un respiro, porque esto es agobiante...:
> Pero, todo tiene su traca final, y la traca de este calor sofocante...viene esta noche, mirad que dolor...


Acabo de llegar a Puente Genil, es fuego lo que hay ahora mismo, no es aire




> Madre mía...
> 
> Y yo, sin poder abrir la ventana de la habitación... Tengo una farola al lado que ahora se ha convertido en una discoteca dance, así que, no veáis, acude todo tipo de fauna voladora con mala leche... y si abro la ventana, se creen que mi habitación es la sala VIP...





> F. Lázaro, con estas temperaturas y durmiendo con la vetana cerrada
> Habiendo malla mosquitera 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.


A grandes males, grandes remedios :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro, con estas temperaturas y durmiendo con la vetana cerrada
> Habiendo malla mosquitera 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.


Con la mosquitera no hago nada... :Frown: 

Voy a tener que hacer iesto desde la ventana... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOP-p...eature=related

----------


## Luján

No sé si bajarán las temperaturas, que parece que sí.

Pero lo que sí sé es que ha caído aquí una tormenta de las que hacen época. mirad la imagen de rayos de la aemet.

----------


## nando

Hola a todos ,yo pasé unos dias en Benidorm y la verdad no he pasado nada de calor frente al mar el clima es mas suave  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> No sé si bajarán las temperaturas, que parece que sí.
> 
> Pero lo que sí sé es que ha caído aquí una tormenta de las que hacen época. mirad la imagen de rayos de la aemet.


Hola a todos. Hola Luján.
Pues aquí tampoco nos quedamos descalzos.... también tenemos unas cuántas cruces rojas :EEK!: 

A hora actual (14:48) en Hellín: 40º C. (previsión máxima temperatura nacional para hoy).

¡¡No solo vais a presumir los de Carmona y Puente-Genil!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Salut

> Pero lo que sí sé es que ha caído aquí una tormenta de las que hacen época.


Argh! Enviadnos una poca agua, que aquí no han llovío más que 4 gotas  :Frown:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos. Hola Luján.
> Pues aquí tampoco nos quedamos descalzos.... también tenemos unas cuántas cruces rojas
> 
> A hora actual (14:48) en Hellín: 40º C. (previsión máxima temperatura nacional para hoy).
> 
> *¡¡No solo vais a presumir los de Carmona y Puente-Genil!!*
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Hola Antonio, hola a todos:

jajaja, en un dia no te enteras, para enterarte te tienes que llevar 3 o 4 dias así y tres o 4 noches seguidas sin bajar de los 26º, 27º, o 28º según zona, entonces podras presumir de haber estado en el infierno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A ver si se cumplen las prediciones, y nos dan una tregua las temperaturas, porque como dice Ben-amar, lo que cae por aquí es fuego  :Mad: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

A ver, Antonio, para que te hagas una pequeña idea;
Ayer, 22:00 : 39º
Hoy, 21:00 : 38º
07:00 de los dos dias: 27º
Eso si es el infierno :Embarrassment: ; y no es presumir :Big Grin: , tambien hay que intentar dormir :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

Que acierten esta vez y bajen las temperaturas :Cool: 

Empieza a ser agobiante el intentar dormir. Por aquí lo malo es la humedad. Unas temperaturas de 23-24º sumado a una humedad del 60% hace casi imposible el intentar dormir

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que acierten esta vez y bajen las temperaturas
> 
> Empieza a ser agobiante el intentar dormir. Por aquí lo malo es la humedad. Unas temperaturas de 23-24º sumado a una humedad del 60% hace casi imposible el intentar dormir


Jeje, además que sí...

Por aquí, las pasadas noches de 25ºC o un poquito más... sumado a una alta humedad provocada por los regadíos... hacen que dormir sea misión imposible...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

EDIT:




> A ver, Antonio, para que te hagas una pequeña idea;
> Ayer, 22:00 : 39º
> Hoy, 21:00 : 38º
> 07:00 de los dos dias: 27º
> Eso si es el infierno; y no es presumir, tambien hay que intentar dormir


Ben-amar, te has olvidado del dato más importante: cuanta humedad???  :Confused:  No es lo mismo 27ºC con 10%H que 27º con 75%H...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

> Jeje, además que sí...
> 
> Por aquí, las pasadas noches de 25ºC o un poquito más... sumado a una alta humedad provocada por los regadíos... hacen que dormir sea misión imposible... 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-amar, te has olvidado del dato más importante: cuanta humedad???  No es lo mismo 27ºC con 10%H que 27º con 75%H...


Humedad, ¿que es eso? Lo que aqui hay es ¡¡¡FUEGO!!!
Si no sale nadie a la calle entes de 10 de la noche, el aire es irrespirable, te quema los pulmones, como el fosforo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Humedad, ¿que es eso? Lo que aqui hay es ¡¡¡FUEGO!!!
> Si no sale nadie a la calle entes de 10 de la noche, el aire es irrespirable, te quema los pulmones, como el fosforo.


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , El aire de Puente Genil es:
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, el fósforo no es tan malo (es malo cuando se usa en cosas que no se debería usar) pero... si te digo donde tienes fósforo en el cuerpo... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajaja , El aire de Puente Genil es:
> 
> 
> Por cierto, el fósforo no es tan malo (es malo cuando se usa en cosas que no se debería usar) pero... si te digo donde tienes fósforo en el cuerpo...


Tienes fósforo, por ejemplo, en las moléculas que almacenan energía, las Adenosín tri-fosfato o ATP e incluso en algunas proteínas y en el ADN.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_15/Tes

Dos personas heridas, una de ellas en estado grave, al ser alcanzadas por rayos en Girona y Valencia.- Emergencias de la Comunidad Valenciana registra 129 incidentes y una tromba de granizo cae sobre Cuenca

AGENCIAS 13/08/2010
La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) mantiene el nivel de alerta naranja (riesgo importante) por tomentas en las tres provincias de la Comunidad Valenciana, donde las precipitaciones han dejado durante el día hasta 60 litros por metro cuadrado en algunos puntos de Valencia y Alicante y han obligado al Centro Coordinador de Emergencias 112 a gestionar 129 incidencias relacionadas con el temporal. Además, las tormentas han dejado dos heridos por alcance de sendos rayos en Girona y Valencia y una tromba de granizo ha provocado numerosos daños materiales en Cuenca.
Según un comunicado de la Generalitat valenciana, el servicio 112 ha gestionado 49 incidentes en la provincia de Alicante, 66 en la Valencia y 13 en la de Castellón a causa de las tormentas. La comarca con más avisos acumulados es La Safor, cuya capital es Gandia, con 42 incidencias. La Consejería de Gobernación ha activado el Plan Especial ante el Riesgo de Inundaciones.

Estado en que ha quedado una calle de Cuenca tras la tromba de agua y granizo que ha caído hoy sobre las dos y media de la tarde sobre la ciudad castellanomanchega.- EFE

En Xeresa (Valencia) los bomberos han evacuado a seis personas que se habían quedado atascadas en tres vehículos a causa del temporal en un camino que une ese municipio con Gandia. Emergencias 112 ha recomendado no cruzar vados que salven barrancos ni tramos de vía inundados, circular por rutas principales, moderar la velocidad, conducir con luces de cruce y detenerse en el arcén ante cualquier problema de visibilidad.

Dos heridos por rayo

Otra de las recomendaciones de Emergencias es desconectar los aparatos eléctricos en caso de tormenta, puesto que estas van acompañadas de aparato eléctrico. De hecho, dos hombres se encuentran heridos tras haber sido alcanzados en las últimas 24 horas por rayos. El primero fue un turista francés de 60 años que se vio sorprendido ayer por una tormenta en una playa de Castelló d'Empúries (Girona). La víctima fue alcanzada por un rayo que le provocó una parada cardiorrespiratoria cuando intentaba llegar a su coche para guarecerse de la lluvia. El socorrista de la playa y otros bañistas se dieron cuenta inmediatamente, por lo que el herido fue rápidamente trasladado al Hospital Josep Trueta de Girona, donde continúa ingresado con pronóstico "grave" en la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos, según fuentes municipales.

Esta mañana, un hombre de 55 años también ha resultado herido al ser alcanzado por un rayo en la punta de la escollera del municipio de El Perelló (Valencia).El hombre presentaba signos de hipotermia y quemaduras en una pierna, por lo que ha sido trasladado al Hospital de La Fe, en la capital valenciana. El paciente "evoluciona favorablemente" y podría ser dado de alta esta misma tarde, según fuentes hospitalarias.

Granizo en Cuenca

Por último, una fuerte tromba de agua y granizo ha provocado a primera hora de la tarde inundaciones de garajes, trasteros y locales comerciales en diversas zonas de la ciudad de Cuenca. La tromba se ha producido en un espacio de quince minutos y ha comenzado alrededor de las dos y media de la tarde. Las piedras de granizo tenían un grosor de entre dos y tres centímetros de diámetro y el agua ha llegado a alcanzar casi un metro de altura en algunos puntos de la ciudad.

Según ha informado el Ayuntamiento conquense, las mayores inundaciones se han producido en el barrio Obispo Laplana (conocido popularmente como el barrio de las Quinientas) y en el entorno de la Plaza de Toros. También ha afectado de forma considerable a otras zonas como el barrio de Villa Román y la calle Hermanos Becerril.

Previsión para mañana

Para mañana, Aemet prevé chubascos localmente fuertes durante la madrugada en puntos del área mediterránea, así como intervalos de viento fuerte en Canarias. En Pirineos, Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y Baleares se esperan chubascos débiles en general aunque podrían ser localmente fuertes durante la madrugada.

Con menor probabilidad e intensidad, las lluvias podrían afectar también al este de Castilla-La Mancha, sur de Aragón y Andalucía oriental. En el Cantábrico, norte de Galicia y Alto Ebro hay probabilidad de lluvias débiles. En el resto de la Península predominarán los cielos poco nubosos, con intervalos nubosos en el área del Estrecho, mientras que en Canarias el cielo estará nuboso en el norte y poco nuboso en el sur.

Banderas rojas y mucha lluvia en las playas de Levante

Uno de los destinos más comunes durante este fin de semana de agosto es Levante. Y en esta ocasión el tráfico habitual puede complicarse por las condiciones meteorológicas. La lluvia ha obligado a los conductores a extremar la precaución al volante. Se espera que el descenso de las temperaturas y el agua se queden con nosotros hasta el lunes. La lluvia ha sorprendido a los veraneantes en pleno agosto. Tiempo desapacible en las zonas de playa. Con mal revuelto y bandera roja lo mejor es ponerse de largo y darse un paseo por la playa. Pre emergencia por lluvias en toda la Comunidad Valenciana. - AGENCIA ATLAS

----------


## REEGE

Según eltiempo.es mañana tendremos éstas máximas............. Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Segú la AEMET en Sevilla a partir del viernes superarán los 40ºC.

----------


## sergi1907

En lo que parecen coincidir todos los modelos es en que va a ser un final de mes muy caluroso.

Se acabó el dormir :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

No quiero ni pensar la que me espera el domingo en el partido :Frown: .

----------


## ben-amar

Por mucho que suban, no creo que superen las temperaturas de estos dias pasados.
Tranquilo, amigo Embalses 100%, siendo por la tarde el partido, no creo que la temperatura supere los 38º :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por mucho que suban, no creo que superen las temperaturas de estos dias pasados.
> Tranquilo, amigo Embalses 100%, siendo por la tarde el partido,* no creo que la temperatura supere los 38º*


Te refieres dentro de los pasillos de las gradas no? :Big Grin:  Porque a esa hora me dará el sol de pleno :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Una ola de calor elevará los termómetros hasta los 42 grados en la Península.  

Una ola de calor en toda la Península elevará los termómetros hasta los 42 grados a partir del miércoles y durará hasta el próximo lunes, según ha indicado el jefe de predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) Fermín Elizaga.

----------


## FEDE

> Una ola de calor elevará los termómetros hasta los 42 grados en la Península. 
> 
> Una ola de calor en toda la Península elevará los termómetros hasta los 42 grados a partir del miércoles y durará hasta el próximo lunes, según ha indicado el jefe de predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) Fermín Elizaga.


Como acierte a más de uno le va a dar un soponcio  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...l-238f6cf.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Maxima hoy a la sombra Sevilla:

16:00: 36ºC Humedad:57%

Maxima hoy al sol Sevilla:

19:30: 46ºC Humedad 51%

Fuente:Archivos propios

No quiero ni pensar lo que va a marcar el dia de más calor, que todo apunta que sea el sabado.

PD:Mañana seguramente visitaré la AEMET de aquí de Sevilla. Os podré ofrecer datos de 1ª mano.

----------


## Luján

El termómetro de mi casa actual en Valencia llegó a marcar 40ºC, y curiosamente, en Puerto de Sagunto (25Km al norte, mi futura casa) la máxima fue de 33ºC

Más nos vale estar preparados para la que se avecina.

----------


## REEGE

Mañana datos del tiempo que se nos avecina de primera mano... que contactos mas buenos tenemos en el foro...

----------


## Luján

mañana pondré datos de las torres meteorológicas que hay por la CV.

Para abrir boca, ayer día 22 máximas de 37.8ºC en Ayora y Xàtiva. Mínima más alta 22.1 en Alfàs del Pi.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Mañana datos del tiempo que se nos avecina de primera mano... que contactos mas buenos tenemos en el foro...


Pues me parece a mi que hoy no va a poder ser.
Siempre se a dicho que las predicciones, mientras sean con menos dias de margen, mejor. A ver mañana.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Lo prometido es deuda.

Aquí va un resumen de las temperaturas de ayer en la CV (datos en ºC provenientes del CEAM).

Máximas más altas:
42.5 Villena
41.8 Orihuela
41.2 Xátiva
40.8 Cirat y Quart de Poblet
40.7 Valencia
40.0 Alboraia

Máximas más bajas:
24.4 Denia
26.3 Ayora
29.2 Benicarló

Mínimas más bajas:
13.0 Barracas
13.5 Vistabella del Maestrat
14.7 Utiel
14.8 Villena

Mínimas más altas:
25.4 Cabanes
25.2 Denia
24.7 Xeresa
24.1 Benissa

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que bien se tiene que vivir ahora en Denia o en las provincias del norte... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Mi amigo Maldonado, nos ofrece éste mapa de temperaturas...

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...n-238f6cf.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para hoy las provincias de Almeria, Cádiz, Huelva, Huesca, Zaragoza, Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Toledo, Madrid, Navarra, La Rioja y Badajoz en alerta amarilla por temperaturas máximas de hasta 38ºC.
Y las provincias de Córdoba, Jaen y Sevilla e alerta naranja por temperaturas maximas de hasta 40ºC.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Mañana datos del tiempo que se nos avecina de primera mano... que contactos mas buenos tenemos en el foro...


Ahora mismo acabo de llegar de este sitio, en el solo habia 5 de las 20 personas que suele haber allí. Pero bueno, me han enseñado las instalaciones, despues les he enseñado mis datos, y les he preguntado por el tiempo que nos espera y es el siguiente:

Temperaturas altas en todo el centro, este y sur de España, que en los valles llegarán a los 40ºC e incluso los superarán; y en otras zonas 39ºC.
Por la noche temperaturas mínimas por encima de la barrera del sueño en puntos del sur y del este. Las temperaturas altas persistirán hasta el lunes.

Predicción para hoy:
Cielos despejados en toda España excepto en el noroeste, donde en puntos de galicia lloverá.



También me han dicho que me pase por allí cuando quiera por necesito datos o predicciones o algo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos en la foto que he encontrado en http://www.eltiempo.es

----------


## Luján

> Fijaos en la foto que he encontrado en http://www.eltiempo.es


 :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Hombre!

Está claro que a estos termómetros se les va un poco la olla de tanto tiempo al Sol. :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

O es que me estoy haciendo viejo, o es que hay en el mundo una tontería del tamaño de una catedral.

Estoy en el coche toda la mañana oyendo la radio. Están alertando del calor, que si patatín, que si 40º, que si el cambio climático, que si el verano más caluroso y anormal de hace no sé cuanto tiempo.

 Alguien más, aparte de un servidor está viviendo un Agosto de lo más normal? Quizás, si se me permite, con 10 días un poco más frescos de lo habitual?.

 No sé, parece que es que nos hemos criado en el palacio de Versalles, entre algodones y nunca ha hecho calor en España. 
 Todas las teles y las radios están dando el tema como una noticia excepcional. Hacía falta que el tío de la vara sacara a pasear la de fresno un rato...

 Si en Vilches, que no voy en verano por eso, en julio y agosto se derrite el alquitrán del asfalto...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> O es que me estoy haciendo viejo, o es que hay en el mundo una tontería del tamaño de una catedral.
> 
> Estoy en el coche toda la mañana oyendo la radio. Están alertando del calor, que si patatín, que si 40º, que si el cambio climático, que si el verano más caluroso y anormal de hace no sé cuanto tiempo.
> 
>  Alguien más, aparte de un servidor está viviendo un Agosto de lo más normal? Quizás, si se me permite, con 10 días un poco más frescos de lo habitual?.
> 
>  No sé, parece que es que nos hemos criado en el palacio de Versalles, entre algodones y nunca ha hecho calor en España. 
>  Todas las teles y las radios están dando el tema como una noticia excepcional. Hacía falta que el tío de la vara sacara a pasear la de fresno un rato...
> 
>  Si en Vilches, que no voy en verano por eso, en julio y agosto se derrite el alquitrán del asfalto...



Pues por culpa de este calor quedices que no es anormal, han suspendido el partido del Betis el domingo a las 17:00. Ya estaba yo diciendo la calor que iba a pasar, pero gracias a la consejera de sanidad, lo han suspendido y lo han pasado a las 21:00.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Fijaos en la foto que he encontrado en http://www.eltiempo.es


En el embalse de García de Sola tengo yo hecha una, que a las 12:30 horas marcaba 47 graditos  :Cool: , telita, como para picar las carpas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En el embalse de García de Sola tengo yo hecha una, que a las 12:30 horas marcaba 47 graditos , telita, como para picar las carpas



Esta tarde voy a hacer un pequeño sacrificio y a las 5 más o menos, me voy a acercar al termómetro que hay al lado de mi casa, para hacerle una fotillo, que luego subiré :Big Grin: .

El de mi casa marca ahora mismo 41ºC a la sombra.

----------


## REEGE

Hemos estado en las oficinas de la CHG  y sobre las 12 de la mañana en uno de los termómetros/reloj de una calle 41... Imagino lo que subirá a eso de las cuatro de la tarde, y ayer en Fresnedas la Máxima fue de 40º C, mañana os pondré la de hoy que me imagino rondará los 45º!!! Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...o-753792c.html

Calor... como todos los veranos!!!!!! Aunque parece que éstas temperaturas son más de últimos de Julio o primeros de Agosto...
Que ganas de ver llover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que ganas de ver llover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Se nota que echas de menos vestirte el traje de luces y estar mirando las cotas cada hora no sea que...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Pues por culpa de este calor quedices que no es anormal, han suspendido el partido del Betis el domingo a las 17:00. Ya estaba yo diciendo la calor que iba a pasar, pero gracias a la consejera de sanidad, lo han suspendido y lo han pasado a las 21:00.


Es que telita poner un partido en Andalucía, en CLM, en Madrid o en las 3/4 partes de España un 25 de Agosto a las 5 de la tarde...

A las 5 de la tarde he salido a instalar unas tuberías y según he salido y lo he dejado para más tarde. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hoy he recibido también la pretemporada con la planificación del equipo de mi hijo, y en Septiembre piensan que no es posible entrenar duro en el campo antes de las 6,30-7 de la tarde.

si juegan a las 5, más de uno en el campo hoy se desmaya. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Lleida afronta la semana más calurosa de todo el verano



La llegada de una masa de aire cálido procedente del norte de África ha activado todas las alertas por ola de calor, justo cuando parecía que el verano daba ya los últimos coletazos. Tanto el Servei de Meterologia de Catalunya (Meteocat) como la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) han avisado de que algunas zonas, en especial el sur de Lleida, el interior de Tarragona y áreas del Empordà, registrarán hoy y el viernes temperaturas extremas, en algunos casos de hasta 40 grados. Con toda probabilidad, esta será la semana más calurosa de todo el verano, han apuntado ambos servicios.


Los termómetros se situarán, en prácticamente toda Catalunya, muy por encima de la media de temperaturas máximas de verano de los últimos 30 años, explicaron para los medios de comunicación responsables de Meteorològica del Meteocat. Por todo ello, el organismo ha activado un aviso por situación meteorológica de riesgo de nivel 1, por el que se recomienda a los ciudadanos que tomen medidas para combatir el calor.
Bochorno intenso
La previsión dice que, además, el bochorno será intenso en el litoral durante los próximos dos días, mientras que en las comarcas del interior la humedad relativa será mínima. El viernes, con la entrada de viento de poniente, el calor puede ser aún más acuciante que el jueves. Los mapas señalan que, a partir del sábado, podría empezarse a recuperar la normalidad.
Previsiones para la próxima semana
Respecto al resto de la península la situación cambia, puesto que los días más calurosos serán mañana y el fin de semana. Las temperaturas máximas se registrarán en el Valle del Guadalquivir. Fácilmente se alcanzarán los 42 grados e incluso valores superiores, de 43 a 44 grados, en puntos de Sevilla, Córdoba y Jaén.
Así pues, este agosto va camino de convertirse en el mes más cálido de los últimos 30 años para este periodo, con un grado por encima de la media. Tras estos días de asfixiante calor, el domingo o lunes próximos llegará una pequeña borrasca al oeste de la península que se aproximará al este y hará que refresque en el Levante.
Ante la fuerte oleada de calor que se espera, el Ayuntamiento de la ciudad ya ha puesta su sistema de alerta en marcha para controlar a aquellas personas más vulenerables, sobre todo a aquellos ancianos que viven solos.
Desde el Ayuntamiento se dan varias recomendaciones para evitar la deshidratación y, sobre todo, los golpes de calor, para lo que se recomienda beber mucha agua.

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=00:00:01

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta tarde como os dije iba a ir a fotografiar el termómetro de al lado de mi casa, pero nada más salir al balcón, pues digo:"no creo que haya mucha diferencia entre este de mi casa y el de la rotonda".
Así que aquí teneis la foto de lo que marcaba cuando más calor hacia, hacia las 19:30:

----------


## REEGE

48!!!!!

Que exageraos sois los andaluces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta tarde como os dije iba a ir a fotografiar el termómetro de al lado de mi casa, pero nada más salir al balcón, pues digo:"no creo que haya mucha diferencia entre este de mi casa y el de la rotonda".
> Así que aquí teneis la foto de lo que marcaba cuando más calor hacia, hacia las 19:30:


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Adjunta está la imagen que también dije anteriormente.

Embalse de García de Sola, 12:28 horas y... 47ºC marcaba el mozo  :Embarrassment: , como para picar las carpas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 48!!!!!
> 
> Que exageraos sois los andaluces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eso es porque lo metió en el microondas antes de sacar la imagen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues con el deposito lleno con estas calores, más te vale dejar a la sombra, porque un dia de estos vas a tener que ir recogiendo cachos de tu coche... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Me he metido en la página de el tiempo de Maldonado y me pone que la temperatura máxima la marcó hoy el mercurio en Cabanillas, y lo que me sorprende... aunque ya sabeis lo que ocurre con las predicciones... no hay que fiarse mucho, pero pone que el Miércoles llueve en la zona del Fresnedas ni más ni menos que 31 mm!!!!!!!!!! NO ME LO CREO.
¿¿¿¿Lluvias?????
http://www.eltiempo.es/viso-del-marques.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Eso es porque lo metió en el microondas antes de sacar la imagen


Sevilla es un horno, demás a maxima potencia. Un dia de estos vamos a acabar como sardinas.

Ahora mismo: 35ºC

Puse el A/A ayer por la mañana y solo ha parado hoy de 6:30 ha 10:30.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me he metido en la página de el tiempo de Maldonado y me pone que la temperatura máxima la marcó hoy el mercurio en Cabanillas, y lo que me sorprende... aunque ya sabeis lo que ocurre con las predicciones... no hay que fiarse mucho, pero pone que el Miércoles llueve en la zona del Fresnedas ni más ni menos que 31 mm!!!!!!!!!! NO ME LO CREO.
> ¿¿¿¿Lluvias?????
> http://www.eltiempo.es/viso-del-marques.html


Es verda hoy en el tiempo de la1 han dicho que a partie del Martes habrá un aumento de la inestabilidad y una bajada de temperaturas. Van a ser tormentas. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me he metido en la página de el tiempo de Maldonado y me pone que la temperatura máxima la marcó hoy el mercurio en Cabanillas, y lo que me sorprende... aunque ya sabeis lo que ocurre con las predicciones... no hay que fiarse mucho, pero pone que el Miércoles llueve en la zona del Fresnedas ni más ni menos que 31 mm!!!!!!!!!! NO ME LO CREO.
> ¿¿¿¿Lluvias?????
> http://www.eltiempo.es/viso-del-marques.html


Como sean los 89mm que marcó una vez en mi pueblo... creo que vivimos en universos paralelos, pero no en el mismo, porque ese mismo día, el pluvio que tengo en casa sabes lo que marcaba a las 08:00 horas??? 0 patatero, el cielo estaba más raso que... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Como sean los 89mm que marcó una vez en mi pueblo... creo que vivimos en universos paralelos, pero no en el mismo, porque ese mismo día, el pluvio que tengo en casa sabes lo que marcaba a las 08:00 horas??? 0 patatero, el cielo estaba más raso que...


Yo he tenido peores: Dan lluvia para toda la semana y toda la semana nublado pero sin llover. Que coraje me dan esas situaciones :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## ben-amar

Ayer, a las 20:00 llegue a mi casa con 39º. un fresquito que pa que. Respiras y te quema los pulmones. 
¿agua? ¿donde han visto eso?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ayer, *a las 20:00 llegue a mi casa con 39º*. *un fresquito que pa que*. Respiras y te quema los pulmones. 
> ¿agua? ¿donde han visto eso?



¿A las 20:00 39ºC? Sí es fresquito. A esa hora aquí al sol hacia cerca de 48ºC y a la sombra 43ºC.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos en el mapa de alertas hoy. Todas son por calor. La naranja por 40ºC-41ºC, la amarilla por 36ºC-38ºC y la roja por 42ºC-44ºC:

----------


## nando

> Fijaos en el mapa de alertas hoy. Todas son por calor. La naranja por 40ºC-41ºC, la amarilla por 36ºC-38ºC y la roja por 42ºC-44ºC:




Hola a todos,

hoy en Hellin hace un calor de mil demonios

ahora mismo rondamos los 35 grados ,lo siento pero a las 3 no voy a mirar el termometro  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  si quere mi compi Antonio que tiene ducha en el patio que lo mire¡¡¡.

( aaaa¡¡¡ se me olvidaba lo de parece que bajarán las temperaturas suena guasa¡¡¡)

----------


## Luján

Afortunadamente, para Levante y la zona Noreste, el sábado bajarán las temperaturas entre 4 y 6 grados, y el domingo un poco más.

Actualmente (13:25) hay 41ºC en la garita de Manises (aeropuerto) y 38ºC en la torre meteorológica de Paterna.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí ahora mismo en mi casa 34ºC, pero subirán a los 40ºC otra vez.

----------


## nando

> Afortunadamente, para Levante y la zona Noreste, el sábado bajarán las temperaturas entre 4 y 6 grados, y el domingo un poco más.
> 
> Actualmente (13:25) hay 41ºC en la garita de Manises (aeropuerto) y 38ºC en la torre meteorológica de Paterna.


dile al que hace guardia en la garita que le acompaño en el sentimiento¡¡  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui llevais la foto de hoy a las 19:30:

----------


## sergi1907

Hy en Tarragona se ha llegado a 40º (39,9 para ser exactos), que sumado a la humedad normal de la costa ha hecho insoportable respirar. :Frown:  :Frown: 

En los años que llevo viviendo aquí no recuerdo unos registros parecidos.

----------


## FEDE

> dile al que hace guardia en la garita que le acompaño en el sentimiento¡¡


jajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy he visto los 50º en un termometro. ¿hasta cuando dicen que tenemos esto?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy he visto los 50º en un termometro. ¿hasta cuando dicen que tenemos esto?


Hasta el lunes. La semana que viene a partir del martes maximas de 33ºC, y posibilidad de lluvia.

----------


## nando

> Hoy he visto los 50º en un termometro. ¿hasta cuando dicen que tenemos esto?


pues ustedes con tanto calor van a encoger¡¡¡¡¡ como en una sauna¡¡  :Big Grin: 

por eso los de Córdoba son mas bien chiquititos ¡¡¡  :Embarrassment: 

cuidense por allí y de recuerdos de mi parte a los suyos  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

*Tarragona alcanza los 39,9 grados, la máxima del último siglo*

Hoy no se repetirán los 40,4 grados que hubo ayer en LHospitalet de lInfant, pero persistirá el calor 

La ola de calor sorprendió ayer a los tarraconenses, que por la mañana vivieron una jornada con altas temperaturas a las que se sumó, al mediodía, un viento de poniente seco y muy caliente que contribuyó a que la sensación de calor fuera sensiblemente superior a los parámetros habituales.

En la ciudad de Tarragona los termómetros rozaron los cuarenta grados (39,9), mientras la temperatura más elevada se produjo en Hospitalet de lInfant, donde el mercurio alcanzó la cota de 40,4 grados. 

La sensación de calor fue generalizada en el conjunto de la provincia. En Vinebre el termómetro subió hasta los 39,9 grados, en La Riera a 39,8, en Tortosa llegó a los 39,4 y en Salou la temperatura alcanzó hasta los 39,4 grados.

Una ola de calor como la que ayer azotó las comarcas tarraconenses es inusual en estas tierras, donde de forma puntual se alcanzan temperaturas que rozan los cuarenta grados, especialmente en poblaciones del interior de la ribera del Ebre. 

Un día muy caluroso

Los valores de temperatura máxima que hubo en la comarca del Tarragonès fueron ayer extremadamente altos. Enalgunos puntos se superaron tras varios años, muestra del calor que afectó a muchas poblaciones del litoral y de espacios localizados cerca de la costa.

En Constantí (37,7 grados) se registró la máxima más alta de los últimos veinte años y en Torredembarra (38,7) de los últimos diez.

Pese a la situación extrema, los hospitales de la ciudad no tuvieron que atender a personas afectadas por el fuerte calor reinante durante toda la jornada y los bomberos no debieron hacer servicios especiales por este motivo, informaron fuentes de los dos ámbitos.

Calles casi vacías

Las calles de Tarragona estaban en las primeras horas de la tarde más vacías de lo normal y la presencia de turistas en los monumentos era testimonial.

Muchas personas que se atrevieron a salir a la calle en la horas de máximo calor o que no tenían más remedio que hacerlo caminaban provistas de botellas de agua y portaban la cabeza cubierta con gorras y sombreros para protegerse de la radiación solar y evitar la deshidratación.

Hoy seguirá el calor

La previsión para hoy es que las temperaturas en la zona de Tarragona experimentarán un ligero descenso, aunque continuarán altas y los ciudadanos tendrán una destacada sensación de sofoco.

Si bien los distintos estamentos que hacen predicciones meteorológicas no son coincidentes con relación a las temperaturas que habrá hoy, las máximas se situarán en torno a 32 grados en la ciudad de Tarragona, aunque podrían superar ese guarismo, y en poblaciones del interior podría subir ligeramente esa cota. 

Alerta roja en el Levante 

El día de ayer fue especialmente caluroso en València, Alacant y Murcia, donde la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) aplicó el máximo nivel de riesgo, pasando de la alerta naranja a la roja. En puntos de las dos comunidades autónomas se superaron los cuarenta grados centígrados. El calor también rondó cifras de récord en la provincia de Castelló.

La Aemet pronosticó que a lo largo de la jornada se alcanzarían los 44 grados de temperatura, preferentemente en la Vega del Segura.   

 Por otra parte, en Barcelona, donde el termómetro subió hasta los 37,9 grados en el Observatori Fabra, que toma datos desde 1914.  El récord de este observatorio son 39,6 grados en 1961.


http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...a/ultimo/siglo

----------


## Luján

Ayer en Puerto de Sagunto llegamos a los 44ºC.

Hoy a la misma hora no pasa de 30ºC

Menos mal que se ha ido un poco el poninente, que traía el calor. Hoy sopla algo de brisa de mar que refresca.

----------


## aberroncho

El Ministerio de Sanidad ofrece algunos consejos para ayudar a los ciudadanos a conllevar las altas tempertaturas. 

Se deben beber líquidos frecuentemente sin esperar a tener sed, evitando las bebidas alcohólicas, las muy azucaradas, el café y el té. 

Refrescarse de forma intermitente, al igual que favorecer la ingesta de comidas ligeras. 

En el exterior es necesario buscar la sombra, cubrirse la cabeza, usar ropa ligera y de color claro y un calzado fresco, cómodo y que transpire, aunque sin olvidar que hay que reducir las actividades físicas intensas en las horas más calurosas. 

Dentro de casa, se recomienda bajar las persianas cuando el sol incida directamente sobre las ventanas y no abrirlas cuando la temperatura exterior sea alta.


Bueno lo que recomiendan no es nada nuevo que no sepamos, pero es bueno recordarlo en estos días que en Andalucía nos estamos friendo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se deben beber líquidos frecuentemente sin esperar a tener sed, *evitando las bebidas alcohólicas*, las muy azucaradas, el café y el té.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Con lo bien que entra... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Lo mejor, tirarse toda la tarde conectado a embalses.net... y cada vez que tengas sed, pulsar esta tecla:
  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Con lo bien que entra...


Que razón llevas!!!!

Este es el único consejo del Ministerio de sanidad que yo no cumplo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí tambien sde nota que han bajado un poco pero no mucho. Menos mal que anoche no hizo mucho calor durante la contrareloj de la vuelta ciclista. Hacia 28ºC, y si estaba cerca, en o sobre el rio(como yo) hacias un viento del suroeste procedente del mar, con el que la sensación termica bajaba por lo menos hasta 24ºC o 25ºC. Se estaba de lujo  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy, ni me atrevo a mirar el termometro. Dentro de casa, ni la siestecilla he podido dormir de la calor que hace.
Mi casa es bastante fresca en verano, por lo que no tengo a/a. Hoy he tenido que poner el ventilador de la habitacion.
Solo se que a las 11:00 marcaba 37º.
¿decis que esto se acaba hoy?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy, ni me atrevo a mirar el termometro.


Acabo de salir a encender un cigarrillo y telita como "jarrea" fuera, se me han quitado las ganas de fumar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Sales de dentro a 22ºC y sales fuera a cerca de 40... y no veas el golpe en el pecho que te pega el Lorenzo  :Cool: 




> ¿decis que esto se acaba hoy?


Pues en los mapas de temperaturas de la Aemet para los próximos días, sigo viendo muchos morados  :Embarrassment: , así que, de momento, no es que vayan a bajar demasiado  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy es el ultimo dia que la AEMET va a tener aviso por temperaturas altas. Por fin se acabó el calor. A partir de mañana bajarán hasta quedar el jueves maximas de 32ºC o 33ºC como mucho.

Hoy va a hacer calor y bochornito: ahora mismo desde el termometro de mi casa 33ºC y 72% de humedad

----------


## Luján

> Hoy es el ultimo dia que la AEMET va a tener aviso por temperaturas altas. Por fin se acabó el calor. A partir de mañana bajarán hasta quedar el jueves maximas de 32ºC o 33ºC como mucho.
> 
> Hoy va a hacer calor y bochornito: ahora mismo desde el termometro de mi casa 33ºC y 72% de humedad


El mapa de previsión de temperaturas indica un descenso generalizado de las máximas en la mitad sur y levante para mañana. Ya era hora que empezaran a descender las temperaturas, que se acerca el otoño.

Para el miércoles parece que entra un sistema frontal por el oeste, que hará bajar más las máximas en esta mitad de la Península. En cambio se espera un aumento de las mismas en la cuenca del Ebro, y de las mínimas en todo el tercio Norte.

Actualmente, en Paterna (Datos de las 10:40 Hora Solar (12:40 Hora local)):

Tª: 27.3ºC (Máx 27.7ºC)HR: 64.3%Viento: 12.6Km/h del 107º (Máx 20.2Km/h)Radiación solar: 827W/m²

Datos de la torre meteorológica del CEAM en Paterna

EDIT: Evolución de las máximas en la última semana:

 del 23 de agosto: 39.1 a 33.7 a 31.0 a 33.0 a 42.0 a 28.0 a 27.9 el 28 de agosto

----------


## nando

> El mapa de previsión de temperaturas indica un descenso generalizado de las máximas en la mitad sur y levante para mañana. Ya era hora que empezaran a descender las temperaturas, que se acerca el otoño.
> 
> Para el miércoles parece que entra un sistema frontal por el oeste, que hará bajar más las máximas en esta mitad de la Península. En cambio se espera un aumento de las mismas en la cuenca del Ebro, y de las mínimas en todo el tercio Norte.
> 
> Actualmente, en Paterna (Datos de las 10:40 Hora Solar (12:40 Hora local)):
> 
> Tª: 27.3ºC (Máx 27.7ºC)HR: 64.3%Viento: 12.6Km/h del 107º (Máx 20.2Km/h)Radiación solar: 827W/m²
> 
> Datos de la torre meteorológica del CEAM en Paterna
> ...


que ganas tengo que acerteis ¡¡¡  :Big Grin: 

por que la ola de calor del viernes no sé si era normal .  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

38º en Ourense, no se lo creen ni ellos :EEK!: . 
¡el mundo al reves! piensan ellos. ¡la que esta liando Zapatero! :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

No te creas.

Ourense es una de las capitales españolas con máximas de temperaturas más altas.

La cuestión es que está en un hoyo en el que se concentra bastante el calor, sin valles por los que corra el aire.

----------


## ben-amar

Vaya, ¡me dejas planchado!, cualquiera lo diria :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No te creas.
> 
> Ourense es una de las capitales españolas con máximas de temperaturas más altas.
> 
> La cuestión es que está en un hoyo en el que se concentra bastante el calor, sin valles por los que corra el aire.


Es verdad si por aquí ha habido alerta por calor allí no se han quedado muy lejos. Le pasa lo mismo que a Ecija. Está en un agujero y por eso hace tanto calor.

----------


## jasg555

A quí se puede ver de un vistazo las máximas y mínimas registradas.

Ourense está arriba, calentita:

http://www.emiliopolis.net/es/int/cli/esp-totales.htm

----------


## Luján

Me gusta cómo están los mapas de evolución de temperatura para los próximos días. Va desapareciendo el rojo y el morado va dando paso al amarillo de temperaturas "suaves".

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...hoy&zona=penyb
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...mna&zona=penyb
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pred...mna&zona=penyb

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mi también me gustan eso colores, me encantan  :Big Grin: . Pero las minimas siguen estando altas 23ºC y 24ºC por aquí. Aquí llevamos ya dos semanas sin poder dormir por las noches.
Ahora mismo nubes y claros, 32ºC y 69% de humedad aquí en Sevilla.

----------


## Luján

23ºC-24ºC??

Pues con esas temperaturas se duerme de cine, otra cosa es que dentro de casa haya 30ºC

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mi también me gustan eso colores, me encantan .


Y a mí, y a mí también me encantan!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 23ºC-24ºC??
> 
> Pues con esas temperaturas se duerme de cine, otra cosa es que dentro de casa haya 30ºC



23ºC y 24ºC pone en la pagina de la inm, anoche haria más porque a las 2:00 me asomé a la ventana y hacia un bochorno... 29ºC marcaba el termometro en la calle. Dentro 24ºC con el A/A  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## jasg555

Ya terminado el mes de Agosto, he podido terminar de ver un dato con respecto a la temperatura que ha hecho en La Alcarria.

 La temperatura de la piscina es un buen referente, en mi casa siempre se quejan si baja de 25º, a mí me da igual, si son 20 o 27º.

 Este mes de Agosto de 2010, los primeros días, precedidos de la 2ª quincena de Julio, que lo he medido esporádicamente, el agua estaba entre 26 y 27º. Entre el 10 y el 15 de Agosto, el agua se ha mantenido entre 25 y 26º. Luego con esos 4-5 días de fresco que vino, bajó hasta los 22º y hasta ayer, poco a poco ha ido subiendo hasta los 25º sin sobrepasarlos en ningún momento. por la mañana en 24º y poco a poco, por la tarde se situaba en los 25º.

Decir que el Agosto de 2009 nunca bajó de 25º y que estuvimos una gran parte del mes a 27º.

También controlo la temperatura de los estanques, que están cubiertos del sol, por lo que se puede ver la influencia de la temperatura ambiente. El año pasado la temperatura era casi fija en 24º y éste año oscilaba entre los 22 y 23º.

----------


## Luján

El agua mantiene mucho el calor (y el frío), pero para realizar una comparativa entre ambos años da datos fiables.

Y luego van diciendo por ahí que si el agosto más caluroso, que si patatín que si patatán....


Por un par de días que ha habido olas de calor no se puede considerar un mes de agosto más caluroso de lo normal. Ha sido más bien fresquito.

----------


## nando

Yo creo que el verano ya está liquidado y a partir de ahora entramos en época de los veranillos  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Y luego van diciendo por ahí que si el agosto más caluroso, que si patatín que si patatán....
> 
> 
> Por un par de días que ha habido olas de calor no se puede considerar un mes de agosto más caluroso de lo normal. Ha sido más bien fresquito.


Totalmente de acuerdo, de agosto solo ha habido en total unos 5/6 dias de calor fuerte, y no mas que otros años.
Lo que pasa es que nos agobia tanto que no recordamos la del año anterior.

----------


## jasg555

El agua efectivamente aguanta bastante los cambios repentinos de temperatura, por la cuenta que me tiene lo controlo. Y es un indicador, si no científico y convencional, sí para mi zona esclarecedor.


 Yo, sin discutir los datos oficiales, que son irrefutables y para eso están, con la gente que tengo cercana me doy cuenta y comentamos que estamos viviendo una época de papanatismo en cuanto a las noticias puntuales sobre el "día más caluroso/lluvioso/frío del siglo".

Desde niño recuerdo Agostos y Julios de derretirse (lo de Écija: sartén de España no es de ahora), y una semana de nieve en Madrid que no podíamos ir al colegio.

Lo que si noto, es mucha menos lluvia, de chaval, estábamos toda la semana mirando al cielo y rezando (en esa época se rezaba aunque no creyeras por la cuenta que te tenía) para a ver si dejaba de llover el Jueves y el Sábado, el campo de fútbol de tierra estaba practicable.

Hoy llueve un poco un mes y parece que el cielo se va a derrumbar sobre nuestras cabezas como a los galos. Todas las teles y los diarios lo sacan en portada.

J*d*r, parece que hemos nacido en el palacio de Versalles entre algodones, cuando a la mayor parte de la gente la agarras por los tobillos, les das la vuelta y caen bellotas.


 Eso no quiere decir que no crea en el cambio climático, que es un efecto de la actividad humana clarísimo.

En fin...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según los modelos para el martes, es decir, mañana bajan las temperaturas 4 y 6 grados en toda la península. Dseparecen los morados e incluso el rojo. Para cuando suban otra vez a partir del jueves no pasaran de los 35ºC. 

Parece que por fin se acerca el otoño.

----------


## Luján

> Según los modelos para el martes, es decir, mañana bajan las temperaturas 4 y 6 grados en toda la península. Dseparecen los morados e incluso el rojo. Para cuando suban otra vez a partir del jueves no pasaran de los 35ºC. 
> 
> Parece que por fin se acerca el otoño.


No cantes victoria tan pronto, el descenso de temperaturas será importante en la zona centro, pero en el levante, por ejemplo, no será para tanto.

Este descenso de temperatura, que ya se está sintiendo hoy en la zona noroeste de la Península, está causado por un frente nuboso. En cuanto pase el frente volverán a subir las temperaturas, pero ciertamente no serán las máximas del año, aunque sí pueden volver a superar los 35ºC fácilmente en algunas ciudades.

Veremos la evolución.

----------


## jasg555

> Según los modelos para el martes, es decir, mañana bajan las temperaturas 4 y 6 grados en toda la península. Dseparecen los morados e incluso el rojo. Para cuando suban otra vez a partir del jueves no pasaran de los 35ºC. 
> 
> Parece que por fin se acerca el otoño.


 A ver si es verdad que bajan un poco. El fin de semana en Madrid ha sido bastante caluroso. El sol ha picado bastante. Mi perro, en los paseos que hemos dado, se ha estado bañando de contínuo.

----------


## ben-amar

> A ver si es verdad que bajan un poco. El fin de semana en Madrid ha sido bastante caluroso*. El sol ha picado bastante. Mi perro, en los paseos que hemos dado, se ha estado bañando de contínuo*.


el domingo, en Iznajar, en la zona del embarcadero, tuve que esperar a mi perrilla a que se secara para entrarla de nuevo al coche

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta mañana a las 08:30:

T:20ºC    H:81%

Ahora mismo:

T:27ºC    H:58%


Y Hace un airecito del S-SW fresquito.... parece mentira, hoy va a descansar el A/A. 

Una curiosidad ayer la máxima alcanzada al sol fue de 38ºC!!!!
Menos que las maximas de hace unos dias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy a las 10:00:

T:20ºC H:70%

Maxima de ayer al sol y a la sombra:

T:35ºC T:29ºC

Y esta noche durmiendo tapado hasta el cuello y con la ventana cerrada:
Temperatura a las 04:00: 18ºC Sensacion:13-14ºC 

Es una pena que para mañana y hasta el Lunes esto se acabe.

----------


## Luján

Paterna (Valencia):

Datos de las 11:20:

Temperatura actual: 24.2 ºC
Temperatura máxima: 24.2 ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.2 ºC
Velocidad del viento: 9.4       km/h
Dirección del viento: 255.8       º
Racha       máxima de viento: 29.9 km/h
Radiación solar: 576.7 W/m2
     Humedad Relativa: 40.1 %

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy se preven has 40ºC en el valle del Guadalquivir y en la vega del Guadiana. Incluso hay alerta amarilla en Córdoba, Sevilla y Badajoz. Lugo os pondré las temperaturas alcanzadas por aquí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ayer a las 16:00 a la sombra 38ºC y al sol 43ºC. Y yo que creia que ya se habia ido el calor  :Mad:   :Mad: .

Por suerte entre los 2 proximos dias se esperan que descienda alrededor de 10ºC en toda la península, y también se esperan lluvias  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Yo ya tengo preparado mi Pluviometro, para empezar el año hidrologico 2010/2011  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .


A ver que pasa.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ayer a las 16:00 a la sombra 38ºC y al sol 43ºC. Y yo que creia que ya se habia ido el calor  .
> 
> Por suerte entre los 2 proximos dias se esperan que descienda alrededor de 10ºC en toda la península, y también se esperan lluvias  . Yo ya tengo preparado mi Pluviometro, para empezar el año hidrologico 2010/2011   .
> 
> 
> A ver que pasa.


Solo espero que lo tengas que vaciar unas pocas veces.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Solo espero que lo tengas que vaciar unas pocas veces.



A ver si es verdad  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

Hoy aparte una mañana nublada con 25ºC, a las 16:00 32ºC y 72% de humedad y despejado, que bochorno hace!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por ben-amar
> 
> 
> Solo espero que lo tengas que vaciar unas pocas veces.
> 
> 
> A ver si es verdad  .


Tendremos que agujerear el pluvio y ponerle una goma conectada a un depósito de esos tipo gasoil, no sea que algún se salga el agua del pluvio... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tendremos que agujerear el pluvio y ponerle una goma conectada a un depósito de esos tipo gasoil, no sea que algún se salga el agua del pluvio...



Pues un dia me pasó. Un dia de Noviembre de 2007, aquí van los datos que constan en mi archivo:




> Dia 20-11-07:desde las 08:00 a 18:00 han caido 130L/m2
> Dia 20-11-07:desde las 19:45 a 20:30 han caido 5L/m2
> Dia 20-11-07:desde las 21:15 a 22:15 han caido 15L/m2
> 
> Total dia 150L/m2.



Mi pluviometro tiene una capacidad de 40L/m2, es decir lo tuve que vaciar 3 veces.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Dia 20-11-07:desde las 08:00 a 18:00 han caido 130L/m2
> Dia 20-11-07:desde las 19:45 a 20:30 han caido 5L/m2
> Dia 20-11-07:desde las 21:15 a 22:15 han caido 15L/m2
> 
> Total dia 150L/m2.


Os**a... :EEK!: , 130 litracos en 12 horas...

Yo la vez que más recuerde llover por aquí, fue evidentemente, la madrugada del 5 al 6 de Noviembre de 1997, que fueron también ciento y pico en un par de horas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Os**a..., 130 litracos en 12 horas...
> 
> *Yo la vez que más recuerde llover por aquí, fue evidentemente, la madrugada del 5 al 6 de Noviembre de 1997, que fueron también ciento y pico en un par de horas*



Pero eso es mucho peor, ciento y pico L/m2 en 2 horas es mucha tela  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero eso es mucho peor, ciento y pico L/m2 en 2 horas es mucha tela   .


Pues eso trajo... los vídeos de la siguiente página http://www.hoy.es/20071104/regional/...-20071104.html

http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/6976.html

El agua que se ve en el video y las imágenes ya no es nada comparado con la que pasó aquella noche... algunas casas quedaron literalmente sepultadas debajo del agua

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues eso trajo... los vídeos de la siguiente página http://www.hoy.es/20071104/regional/...-20071104.html
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/6976.html
> 
> El agua que se ve en el video y las imágenes ya no es nada comparado con la que pasó aquella noche... algunas casas quedaron literalmente sepultadas debajo del agua



Es increible que eso pasara en una ciudad, en un pueblo todavia, pero en una ciudad... :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Prepararse que según los telediarios y los enlaces meteorológicos para los próximos días tenemos...................

Bajadas considerables de temperaturas!!!! 
Toca abrigarse de nuevo!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Prepararse que según los telediarios y los enlaces meteorológicos para los próximos días tenemos...................
> 
> Bajadas considerables de temperaturas!!!! 
> Toca abrigarse de nuevo!!!!


Déjalo que haga frío... que se tienen que curar los chorizos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Déjalo que haga frío... que se tienen que curar los chorizos


Vale, de acuerdo pero...............¿8º de golpe? Es  lo que he oido en las noticias :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

> Es increible que eso pasara en una ciudad, en un pueblo todavia, pero en una ciudad....


Por desgracia la naturaleza no tiene en consideración la presencia de personas en su entorno cuando se desata.
Los últimos casos en Australia, Alemania y Brasil son claros ejemplos de ello.
Somos las personas las que hemos de tener en cuenta a la naturaleza y sus efectos desvastadores cuando actuemos en el entorno y por desgracia lo hacemos muy pocas veces a pesar de actuar demasiadas.
Un saludo.

----------


## nando

Un ensayo realizado por investigadores de EE.UU. arroja sorprendentes resultados sobre la temperatura en núcleos urbanos

El Lawrence Berkeley National Labs, también conocido por sus siglas en inglés LBNL, es el laboratorio nacional del departamento de energía de Estados Unidos. Está administrado por la Universidad de California y entre sus objetivos se encuentran la realización de investigaciones científicas clasificadas como no confidenciales.
Precisamente, este martes os traemos los resultados arrojados por uno de sus últimos estudios, que confirma la idea de que pintar de blanco las azoteas y terrazas en los edificios, contribuiría a reducir la temperatura media de las ciudades y, por tanto, a reducir la energía necesaria para la refrigeración de estos edificios en verano.
Concretamente los datos que acompañan esta investigación que hemos encontrado vía Menéame son espectaculares: según los científicos, pintar de blanco los techos de cien grades ciudades, equivaldría a suprimir todos los coches del mundo durante once años; o dicho de otra forma, el ahorro energético al día, sería de unos 57 gigatoneladas de emisión de carbono.
En un comunicado sobre el estudio, uno de los responsables ha declarado «Los techos fríos son una de las maneras más rápidas y de más bajo costo para reducir las emisiones globales de carbono y comenzar el duro trabajo de frenar el cambio climático».
Sin duda, una iniciativa muy andaluza que por desgracia nos tememos que quedará sólo en la teoría. Así que olvídense los que ya imaginaban los tejados de Detroit como los de Carboneras.

http://www.abc.es/20110118/medios-re...101180845.html

----------


## Luján

Buena idea, pero me parece un poco exagerado el supuesto ahorro. Entre otras cosas, porque en invierno costará más retener algo de la energía solar incidente en el edificio. Quizás cubiertas mixtas intercambiables fuera mejor (blancas si hace calor y negras si hace frío). Vamos, como las fichas de dominó.

----------


## perdiguera

Como decís eso ya está inventado en los pueblos; tejados y fachadas claras en el sur y oscuras en el norte. Quizá las grandes ciudades lo hayan perdido y domine, sobre todo en los rascacielos el color oscuro.
Puede ser una ayuda pero no creo que se ahorre esa barbaridad de CO2 al día. Debe ser un error de los billones americanos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Precisamente, *este martes os traemos los resultados arrojados por uno de sus últimos estudios, que confirma la idea de que pintar de blanco las azoteas y terrazas en los edificios, contribuiría a reducir la temperatura media de las ciudades* y, por tanto, a reducir la energía necesaria para la refrigeración de estos edificios en verano.


Para eso tampoco hace falta hacer un estudio de esos  :Embarrassment: , con saber un poquillo sobre óptica, es más que suficiente... (que por cierto, lo del tema del CO2, me parece que se han pasado siete pueblos  :Big Grin: )

La luz solar es luz blanca, cuyas ondas electromagnéticas contienen longitudes de onda que cubren todo el espectro visible (aparte de otras claro)

Cuando la luz incide sobre un cuerpo, éste, puede absorberla o reflejarla, y dependiendo de la superficie del cuerpo, produciría reflexión especular o difusa.

En cualquier cuerpo opaco, se pueden dar tres casos:

1. Que absorba toda la luz: en ese caso, el cuerpo se verá negro
2. Absorbe algunas longitudes de ondas y otras las refleja: el cuerpo se verá del color correspondiente a las longitudes de ondas que refleje.
3. Que refleje toda la luz: en este caso, el cuerpo se verá de color blanco.

Con lo cual, vamos, no hace falta ir a estudiar a Harvard para saber que si pintas una casa de color blanco, siempre será más fresca que de cualquier otro color ya que reflejará la luz.

Ahora que, esto tiene su parte positiva en verano, pero en invierno, no veas el frío que vas a pasar... si de por sí hace frío, si encima la tienes pintada de blanco, vamos, te van a salir icebergs dentro de casa  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Buena idea, pero me parece un poco exagerado el supuesto ahorro. Entre otras cosas, porque en invierno costará más retener algo de la energía solar incidente en el edificio.* Quizás cubiertas mixtas intercambiables fuera mejor (blancas si hace calor y negras si hace frío). Vamos, como las fichas de dominó.*


esa sería una buena alternativa pero parece que lo que se pretende es evitar en la medida de lo posible el efecto invernadero y no el efecto nevero  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 
ya ya ya el ahorro energetico en invierno :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): que buena pasta cuesta calentar una casa con calefacción :Frown:

----------


## pevema

> Sin duda, una iniciativa muy andaluza que por desgracia nos tememos que quedará sólo en la teoría.


Desde luego no creo que haga falta mucho estudio, pues como dice Nando en Andalucía sabemos muchos de eso de pintar los edificios de blanco, ya lo hacian nuestros abuelos y no eran eminentes cientificos. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Volviendo a que bajan las temperaturas:

Nota de prensa emitida ayer por la AEMET:




> *Tiempo frío en la Península y Baleares* 
> 
>          19/01/2011  Nota informativa
> 
>         Mañana jueves, se iniciará una entrada de aire frío y seco de  procedencia continental por el norte peninsular y Baleares y que en los  siguientes días afectará al resto de zonas, con descenso generalizado de  temperaturas, especialmente las nocturnas.
>      Lo más significativo serán las heladas prácticamente  generalizadas,  moderadas en general y que podrían ser fuertes a partir  del viernes 21 en áreas del interior del cuadrante nordeste y en zonas  de montaña, incluso podrían alcanzar de manera débil a puntos del  litoral mediterráneo peninsular y del Cantábrico oriental. Los vientos  serán en general del nordeste moderados, aumentando la sensación de  frío, con intervalos de fuertes en Baleares y nordeste de Cataluña.
>      El jueves y viernes se esperan precipitaciones débiles o  moderadas en Baleares, pudiéndose extender a puntos del litoral  mediterráneo peninsular, con cota de nieve que podría bajar hasta los  200 m en Baleares. A partir del fin de semana la probabilidad de  precipitaciones disminuirá en Baleares y área mediterránea peninsular,  aumentando en el extremo norte y sur de la Península, sobre todo en el  norte, con cota de nieve que oscilará entre los 200 y 600 m en el norte,  pudiendo alcanzar de manera ocasional la línea de costa en el  Cantábrico oriental, y entre los 800 y 1000 m en el sur. En general, las  nevadas serán débiles.
>      Esta situación se mantendrá al menos hasta los primeros días de la semana que viene.
> 
> ...


Las imágenes de temperaturas máximas y mínimas previstas para el sábado lo dicen todo (fuente AEMET):
Máximas:


Mínimas:

----------


## REEGE

Hoy en el Fresnedas, Max. 5º y Min. 1 
Y una niebla "meona" que se te metía en los huesos y lo más importante...
Un ligero cambio del viento a Norte... El frío no ha hecho más que empezar por la zona...
Para el sábado Eltiempo.es coloca -4 en la zona norte del Guadalquivir!!!
Me temo que toca abrigarse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

ELPAIS.COMEspaña

Una ola de frío amenaza con temperaturas de 10 grados bajo cero en el este peninsular

La cota de nieve podría bajar hasta los 200 metros en las Baleares - Las bajas temperaturas se prolongarán hasta después del fin de semana

EL PAÍS 20/01/2011


Después de unas semanas de temperaturas inisualmente altas, el invierno entra con fuerza. La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé que a partir de hoy una entrada de aire muy frío y seco por el noreste peninsular y Baleares, producirá un descenso generalizado de las temperaturas, especialmente las nocturnas. Las heladas serán prácticamente generalizadas; en los Pirineos se podría alcanzar los 10 grados centígrados bajo cero, y en el interior de la mitad norte y centro peninsular entre 4 y 9 grados bajo cero.

En el interior de la península, Mallorca y en los litorales de Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana y Cantábrico oriental, las temperaturas podrían llegar hasta los 3 grados bajo cero. El Servicio Catalán de Tráfico recomienda mucha precaución a los conductores que circulen por las carreteras catalanas dada la fuerte caída de las temperaturas y la posibilidad de que se formen placas de hielo en la calzada, especialmente en las zonas más sombrías.

Los vientos serán, en general, del nordeste moderados, aumentando la sensación de frío, con intervalos de fuertes en Baleares, nordeste de Cataluña y noroeste de Galicia. Esta situación producirá escasas precipitaciones, salvo en Baleares, donde, el viernes la Aemet prevé chubascos localmente moderados y nieve a partir de unos 200 metros.

A partir del sábado, en los extremos norte y sur de la península, Ceuta y Melilla, posibilidad de lluvias débiles, con una cota de nieve que oscilará entre los 100 y 500 metros en el norte y en torno a 1000 metros en el sur. Esta situación se mantendrá, al menos, hasta mediados de la próxima semana.

Ante el panorama meteorológico de estos días, Protección Civil ha recordado varios consejos de seguridad, como extremar las precauciones ante los riesgos derivados de la nieve y adoptar las oportunas medidas de autoprotección que favorecen su seguridad y la de los demás. Ante la previsión de nevadas, recomienda informarse de la situación meteorológica y el estado de las carreteras en el caso de que sea imprescidible viajar por carretera.

- - - - - - - 

Se esperan tiritones por doquier, id sacando los abrigos. :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * España


AGENCIA ATLAS 20-01-2011

Una masa de aire frío y seco procedente de Europa ha entrado hoy por el norte peninsular y Balerares. La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé bajadas de las temperaturas de hasta 7 grados. La bajada de la sensación térmica se sentirá durante el fin de semana, cuando se prevé podrá nevar a partir de los 200 metros de altura.

----------


## perdiguera

Gavà playa 7:30 horas  0,5º C brrrrr!!!!

----------


## Luján

Valencia (Aeropuerto de Manises) 8:00 -> 2ºC. Ahora (8:42) 3ºC.

Y para mañana, más frío.

----------


## REEGE

FFFRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOO   Chicos!!!
Aunque os aseguro que por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, lo peor era ese inquieto aíre del Norte!!!
Max. 6
Min. -2
Un saludo y a pasar el fin de semana en casita con EMBALSES.NET

----------


## embalses al 100%

> FFFRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOO   Chicos!!!
> Aunque os aseguro que por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, lo peor era ese *inquieto aíre del Norte!!!*Max. 6
> Min. -2
> Un saludo y a pasar el fin de semana en casita con EMBALSES.NET


Vaya diita que está dando aquí en Sevilla. Apenas puedo escribir, tengo los dedos congelados. Aquí hoy:

Mínima: 9ºC(sensación de 5ºC)
Máxima: 15ºC(sensación de 11ºC)
Ahora: 12ºC(sensación de 8ºC)

Y para mañana más frío.

----------


## Salut

Aquí en Mallorca -toy de visita a la familia- tenemos las montañas con un poco de blanco... y en la costa ha caido aguanieve  :Smile:

----------


## pedro_montoro

Quisiera preguntaros una cosa a vosotros que estáis mas puestos en predicciones meteorológicas. ¿Podríamos ver la nieve en el sur en los próximos días?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las probabilidades de lluvia oscilarán entre el 20% y 40%. En la provincia de Sevilla la cota de nieve no bajará de los 800M, de los 700m en Córdoba(provincia). En caso de que lloviera algo lo veríamos en formas de copos en esas cotas y cercanas.

----------


## FEDE

> Quisiera preguntaros una cosa a vosotros que estáis mas puestos en predicciones meteorológicas. ¿Podríamos ver la nieve en el sur en los próximos días?


Hola Pedro.

Si se dierá el caso de que tuviéramos alguna precipitación es posible que si nevara por muchos sitios de Andalucía, pero creo que no es el caso, he estado viendo el mapa de los proximos dias y solo caerá algo en la provincia de Granada y en Sierra Nevada.

Aquí dejo el enlace de *eltiempo.es* http://www.eltiempo.es/lluvia/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí ya se empieza a notar la bajada de temperaturas. Ahora tenemos 5º C.

Lo que no veremos será la nieve :Frown: 

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí ahora 8ºC. Viento de NE de unos 25Km/h de media con rachas de has 47Km/h. Y sensación de frío de 3ºC. 

A ver como amanecemos.

----------


## FEDE

Por aquí 8º pero como dice Embalses al 100% con la sensación térmica de 4 o 5 grados menos, para mañana minima de 4º maxima de 11º

Aquí dejo el mapa de temperaturas para los proximos dias de *eltiempo.es*
http://www.eltiempo.es/temperatura/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/es/...forecast2.aspx

Ésta es a las 23:00 horas lo que nos espera en la zona norte del Guadalquivir...

Que guay... la temperatura que tendremos éste fin de semana...
19,20...etc...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   Jope!!! Que no son grados centígrados... Son Fahrenheit...
Que frío chicos!!!

Como convertir grados Fahrenheit a grados Celsius 
Resta 32º para adaptar el equivalente en la escala Fahrenheit. 
Multiplica el resultado or 5/9. 
Ejemplo: convierte 98.6º Fahrenheit a Centígrados. 
98.6 - 32 = 66.6 
66.6 * 5/9 = 333/9 = 37o C. 

A calcular señores!!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curiosa esta imagen de las 22:00 horas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



*¡¡¡¡Saquemos los imanes a la ventana!!!!*... a ver si acaso las atraemos a las dos, sobretodo la que está en Cerdeña a ver si deja algo por la zona oriental  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , pero vamos, la atlántica porque se arrime un poco más... tampoco le vamos a hacer asco  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por cierto, por aquí ahora mismo, 4ºC y una ligera brisa que no tengo ganas de salir fuera para saber de donde viene, hace mucho frío  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si le diera por llover esta noche a buen seguro que nevaría en media Andalucía. Con esta resca...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si le diera por llover esta noche a buen seguro que nevaría en media Andalucía. Con esta resca...


Por eso digo que saquemos los imanes!!!  :Big Grin: 

Y lo bonito que quedaría esa pared de Iznájar o La Breña II pintada de blanco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Trayecto Valencia-Sagunto, mitad de camino (~El Puig, a dos pasos de la playa), el coche da una aviso acústico. Miro al salpicadero y veo esto:

Hora: 00:00
Tª: 3ºC.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Trayecto Valencia-Sagunto, mitad de camino (~El Puig, a dos pasos de la playa), el coche da una aviso acústico. Miro al salpicadero y veo esto:
> 
> Hora: 00:00
> Tª: 3ºC.


Y seguro que el ordenador de a bordo todo el camino se habrá tirado así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :

*Pii!! Pii!! Pii!!!

PELIGRO      
PLACAS DE HIELO*

 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Y seguro que el ordenador de a bordo todo el camino se habrá tirado así :
> 
> *Pii!! Pii!! Pii!!!
> 
> PELIGRO      
> PLACAS DE HIELO*


Ordena... qué??

Lo más que hace es Pi Pi.....Pi Pi cuando baja de los 3ºC y parpadear unas 3 veces el numerito, hasta que se apague el coche, porque si sube y vuelve a bajar ya no dice nada.

Eso sí, para el cinto de seguridad sí que es pesadito con el pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi ......  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

¿Pero qué coche te crees que tengo? ¡¡¡Que lo del anuncio que iba bajo el mar es sólo ficción publicitaria!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ordena... qué??
> 
> ¿Pero qué coche te crees que tengo? ¡¡¡Que lo del anuncio que iba bajo el mar es sólo ficción publicitaria!!!!!


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

El mío directamente no lo lleva, pero el Peugeot de mi padre, anda que no es pesadito el ordenador  :Embarrassment: 




> Eso sí, para el cinto de seguridad sí que es pesadito con el pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi ......


_A si encuentro el cable del sensor del "cinto"_   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ordena... qué??
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, para el cinto de seguridad sí que es pesadito con el pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi ......





> Jajajaja 
> 
> 
> _A si encuentro el cable del sensor del "cinto"_



Y.....¿no es mas facil, y seguro, llevar puesto el cinturon? :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Hoy 22 ene............... max. 3º min. -5º
Mañana 23 ene.......... max. 2º min. -3º 
Lunes 24 ene............. max. 5º min. -4º
Martes 25 ene............ max.5º min.  -3º
Miércoles 26 ene......... max 6º min.  -3º

La que nos espera, ya si que esto es un invierno como los de antes!!!

Sigue la semana con datos negativos, pero como ya no son tan fiables, os pongo sólo los proximos días... Un saludo chicos y abrigaos!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ahora mismo estamos a -3º

----------


## Luján

> Y.....¿no es mas facil, y seguro, llevar puesto el cinturon?



Hombre, claro. Y lo llevamos siempre. Mi coche no se mueve (no lo muevo) si alguien no lleva cinto.

Pero en lo que de las al contacto y te pones el cinto ya te ha puesto de los nervios el dichoso pipipi

Mi secuencia de acceso al coche:


Abro con el mando a distancia: el coche saluda con dos destellos de los intermitentes y el encendido de la luz de interiorAbro la puerta, me siento, pongo la llave en el contacto y cierro la puerta a al vez que giro la llave: comienza el pipipi avisando del cintoCierro la puerta y me pongo el cinto: sigue el pipipi hasta que engancho el cintoArranco el coche y a circular.
Y también pita con el del copiloto.

Ah! y si me dejo las luces puestas, en este caso es un piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii continuo mientras esté la puerta abierta

----------


## ben-amar

Trata de cambiar el orden en la secuencia




> Mi secuencia de acceso al coche:
> 
> 
> Abro con el mando a distancia: el coche saluda con dos destellos de los intermitentes y el encendido de la luz de interiorAbro la puerta, me siento, pongo la llave en el contacto y cierro la puerta a al vez que giro la llave: comienza el pipipi avisando del cintoCierro la puerta y me pongo el cinto: sigue el pipipi hasta que engancho el cintoArranco el coche y a circular.
> Y también pita con el del copiloto.




[LIST][*]Abro con el mando a distancia: el coche saluda con dos destellos de los intermitentes y el encendido de la luz de interior
[*]Abro la puerta, me siento, pongo la llave en el contacto  cierro la puerta y me pongo el cinto
[*]Pongo la llave en el contacto, arranco el coche y a circular.

No habra pi pi pi pi pi .............

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dejando atrás el modo de montarse en el coche y burlar los sistemas de seguridad, volvemos a lo que nos lleva el tama. Esta mañana a las 09:00:
T= 6ºC Sencación de 1ºC
Ahora:
T= 9ºC Sensación de 5ºC

El viento de componente N-NE, sigue azotándonos, y además está nublado y se está poniendo "el cielo de nieve". Si le diera por llover esta noche... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El viento de componente N-NE, sigue azotándonos, y además está nublado y se está poniendo "el cielo de nieve". Si le diera por llover esta noche....


Hombre en Sevilla difícil, por no decir casi imposible. En cuanto se acerque lluvia, la temperatura va a subir...

Un poco más al norte de Sevilla (dirección Mérida), a partir de la cuesta de la media fanega, la venta el alto y eso de por ahí... si podría ser "posible" que en caso de precipitación se pueda producir algún conato de nieve  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A todo ésto...

*¡¡¡¡¡¡BEN-AMAR!!!!!!!*... Carga la batería de la cámara y vacía la tarjeta, que mira lo que pone mañana para Iznájar  :Smile:  :Big Grin: :

Eltiempo.es

Iznájar, Mañana 23 ene 3,8 mm
07:00 Nuboso, *nieve ligera* 1ºC
13:00 Cubierto, *nieve ligera* 2ºC

Y entrando por el sur, siempre llueve más que las predicciones... A ver si lloviera un poquillo más y vemos esa preciosa pared pintada de blanco  :Cool: 

EDIT: Llévate las cadenas!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

No creas el año pasado nevó, sin cuajar, pero nevó. 
Por la sierra si cayeron casi 10cm en mi pueblo y algunos más cuanto más al N. Sea lo que sea bienvenido sea.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No creas el año pasado nevó, sin cuajar, pero nevó.


Claro, pero no tenemos lo del año pasado  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El año pasado a esta hora, estaba haciendo el "gandúl" con la nieve en la presa de Los Canchales  :Big Grin: 

Y además, ni tenemos una potente borrasca que nos mande agua desde el suroeste (la hay pero no manda agua apenas), y segundo, la lengua de frío es menor a la del 10 de enero del año pasado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Claro, pero no tenemos lo del año pasado 
> 
> El año pasado a esta hora, estaba haciendo el "gandúl" con la nieve en la presa de Los Canchales 
> 
> Y además, ni tenemos una potente borrasca que nos mande agua desde el suroeste (la hay pero no manda agua apenas), y segundo, la lengua de frío es menor a la del 10 de enero del año pasado.


Hombre, si te pones así...
Pero bueno aunque no nieve aquí en la capital, segura que en los alrededores puede hacerlo. A lo mejor en la zona del Aljarafe, o ya así en la Sierra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Te estoy viendo mañana por la mañana así para poder ir a Iznájar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajaja.
Espero que si aciertan haya fotos por ahí. Que casi seguro que algo caerá.
Ya estoy impaciente... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
EDIT: Me da por mirar el radar y...


Por las zonas del interior de Huelva tiene que estar cayendo de lo lindo. A saber sino está cayendo en forma de nieve.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por el aviso.
A ver  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  camara: bateria....cargada
                                 tarjeta.....vacía
                      Gorro, esquies, cadenas.
Bien, todo bien  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ah, se olvidaba, termo con cafe calentito  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ahora a vigilar el cielo  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias por el aviso.
> A ver  camara: bateria....cargada
>                                  tarjeta.....vacía
>                       Gorro, esquies, cadenas.
> Bien, todo bien 
> ah, se olvidaba, termo con cafe calentito 
> Ahora a vigilar el cielo


Jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Ahora dos preguntillas simples:

¿Se ven las estrellitas o amenaza lluvia?
Y la más importante... ¿hace frío?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí por Sevilla ya ha caido algo...
Tan solo lluvia, un poco, para mojar el suelo.
Por lo que se ve en Huelva ha caido de lo lindo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Jejeje 
> 
> Ahora dos preguntillas simples:
> 
> ¿Se ven las estrellitas o amenaza lluvia?
> Y la más importante... ¿hace frío?


Esta nublado, ni una estrella y unas nubes con una pinta muy tonta.
¿frio?.....¡tela!

----------


## sergi1907

Por Tarragona en estos momentos tenemos 1,8ºC.

Y eso por aquí es muy poco, la noche pasada bajamos de -1 y esta pinta algo más fría. 

Esta noche puede nevar algo en la costa, según las previsiones.



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta nublado, ni una estrella y unas nubes con una pinta muy tonta.
> ¿frio?.....¡tela!


Ok  :Wink: , pues ya tan sólo hace falta a esperar sentado delante del ordenador  :Big Grin: 

Esperemos que la suma de estas dos predicciones de la Wettercentrale...




... de como resultado una imagen similar a ésta:


Fuente: http://www.viajejet.com/wp-content/v...o-en-Viena.jpg

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por Tarragona en estos momentos tenemos 1,8ºC.
> 
> Y eso por aquí es muy poco, la noche pasada bajamos de -1 y esta pinta algo más fría. 
> 
> Esta noche puede nevar algo en la costa, según las previsiones.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Bueno bueno... parece que se anima la cosa  :Smile: 

A ver si acaso también mañana nos pudieran caer unas postales de Siurana y Riudecanyes vestidos de blanco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento en Andalucia tenemos los siguientes avisos amarillos por nevadas en cotas bajas de 2-5cm en:

*-Málaga:*

    -Ronda
    -Sol y Guadalhorce

*-Jaen:* 

     -Capital y Montes de Jaen

*-Granada:*

       -Nevada y Alpujarras
       -Costa granadina

*-Almeria:*

       -Nacimiento y Campo de Tabernas
       -Poniente y Almería Capital
       -Valle del Almanzora y Los Vélez

----------


## sergi1907

> Bueno bueno... parece que se anima la cosa 
> 
> A ver si acaso también mañana nos pudieran caer unas postales de Siurana y Riudecanyes vestidos de blanco


No tendré esa suerte. lo poco que cae lo hace bastante ljos de aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No tendré esa suerte. lo poco que cae lo hace bastante ljos de aquí.


Algo así nos pasó el año pasado cuando nevó por aquí.

Por entonces, la predicción era que nevaría a partir de 500m. y la lluvia sólo se preveía al sur de Badajoz.

A mediodía, empezó a caer algún que otro copo, y entre las 3 y las 5 de la tarde, llovió y sumado a que la cota bajó por debajo de los 200, nos pintó toda la vega  :Smile: 

Como siempre se dice... _la esperanza es lo último que se pierde_

A ver si con suerte, mañana cuando levantes la persiana te encuentras todo teñido por un manto blanco... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Ahora mismo en la zona norte del Guadalquivir...
Nos encontramos a -1º y lo peor... Es que desde casa veo la Luna llena... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Por lo que la nieve y la lluvia... como que no!!! :Mad: 
Otra vez será.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ahora mismo en la zona norte del Guadalquivir...
> Nos encontramos a -1º y lo peor... Es que desde casa veo la Luna llena...
> Por lo que la nieve y la lluvia... como que no!!!
> Otra vez será.


Pues por aquí sigue nevando con intensidad desde hace algunas horas, en la calle ya hay más de 10cm de nieve, y la temperatura roza los -4ºC... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Que más quisiera yo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues por aquí sigue nevando con intensidad desde hace algunas horas, en la calle ya hay más de 10cm de nieve, y la temperatura roza los -4ºC...


No nos des esos sustos hombre  :Stick Out Tongue: , que estoy aquí igual que una gineta saltando por las paredes a ver si se deja ver algún copito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cielo nublado, blancuzco, 3ºC y frío, mucho frío!! Pero del blanco elemento, nada  :Frown: 

Aunque ésta...


...sí que va a pintar de blanco más de un sitio... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mañana aparece la provincia de Huelva más blanca que la leche :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## nando

> Pues por aquí sigue nevando con intensidad desde hace algunas horas, en la calle ya hay más de 10cm de nieve,* y la temperatura roza los -4ºC*...
> 
> Que más quisiera yo...
> 
> 
> Un Saludo.


ayer estuve de viaje en Murcia capital a las 21:50 horas en la rotonda donde estan los centros comerciales la temperatura a esa hora era de 6 grados parto de ahí hacia Hellin y una hora despues 22:50 en la puerta del garage de mi ciudad marcaba el termometro -3 grados bajo cero FRIO mucho FRIO por aqui :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y este si es de verdad

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ayer estuve de viaje en Murcia capital a las 21:50 horas en la rotonda donde estan los centros comerciales la temperatura a esa hora era de 6 grados parto de ahí hacia Hellin y una hora despues 22:50 en la puerta del garage de mi ciudad marcaba el termometro -3 grados bajo cero FRIO mucho FRIO por aqui y este si es de verdad


Por lo que se y conozco de tu zona, Hellín es una ciudad más bien fría. Yo recuerdo de haber visto en el tiempo de La 1 -6ºC. 
Los inviernos tienen que ser calefacción, chimenea mán de 10cm, chimenea otra vez. Y para salir a la calle más capas que una cebolla :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## nando

> Por lo que se y conozco de tu zona, Hellín es una ciudad más bien fría. Yo recuerdo de haber visto en el tiempo de La 1 -6ºC. 
> Los inviernos tienen que ser calefacción, chimenea mán de 10cm, chimenea otra vez. Y para salir a la calle más capas que una cebolla.


lo curioso es que dentro de lo que es castilla la mancha suele ser la localidadad mas calida pero cuando te dirijes hacia Murcia hay una diferencia notable en la temperatura mucho mas alta en Murcia sin embargo si vamos a Albacete se produce el efecto contrario sobre todo cuando cruzas entre Pozo Cañada y Albacete la tempertura ahí es muy fria puede ser 3 o 4 grados mas baja, aqui esta noche pasada se habrá llegado a -6 o -7 pero de aqui para arriba los -10 habran estado muy cerca :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  vamos que se habrá espulgado la arboleda  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que la nieve, según he visto por ahí, se ha dejado ver en Granada capital(sin cuajar), y a partir de los 700msnm en todas las sierras de Málaga, Granada y Almería cuajando. Durante la mañana ha estado nevando y por la tarde lo ha continuando haciendo en algunas zonas de Andalucía.

Mientras aquí en Sevilla, continuamos con 7ºC(máxima de hoy 8ºC); viento gelido de NE-E(media de 30Km/h, máxima racha de 52km/h) que baja la sensación hasta los 3ºC; nublado con posibilidad de precipitación 65%.

----------


## Luján

Mínima temperatura marcada hoy en los termómetros de la Fundación CEAM repartidos por toda la Comunidad Valenciana:

-13.6ºC en Barracas.

Máxima de la CV: 11.4 en Alcalá de Xivert.

Ambos pueblos de la provincia de Castellón.

Temperaturas de Barracas (ºC):

Mínima: -13.6Máxima: 3.9Actual (dato de las 18:40): -5.7

Temperaturas de Alcalá de Xivert (ºC):

Mínima: 1.5Máxima: 11.4Actual (18:40): 1.5

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...a-238f6cf.html

"¡Hace un frío que pela!"Atlas - hace 6 horas 18 mins 
Parece mentira que el fin de semana pasado sobrara el abrigo y ahora se lleven más capas que una cebolla para resguardarse de las gélidas temperaturas y no es una sensación térmica, ... 

Fuente: yahoo.noticias

----------


## sergi1907

En estos momentos en Flix -2,5º C. 

Esta madrugada se llegó a los -6,3º C

----------


## F. Lázaro

En estos momentos, 3ºC de temperatura, algunas gotas se dejan escapar y viento del E con rachas moderadas... y por supuesto, un frío del carajo  :Cool: , pero de momento no se deja ver de caer ninguna "pavesa" de color blanco  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Según el radar y las temperaturas, puede que algún conato de precipitación de nieve se haya dado/pueda estarse dando en Tierra de Barros, La Serena o la Campiña Sur. Haber si acaso viene otra nubecilla un poco más cargada y deje algo en forma de nieve por algún embalse que podamos sacarle algunas instantáneas, ya sea Alange, Hornachos, o los de Cordobilla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Esta mañana al coger el coche marcaba -3ºC.

Os aseguro que esta temperatura en esta zona es mucho.ç

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Luján

-2ºC me ha marcado el coche en el trayecto de Sagunto a Paterna, a medio camino (A(P)-7, Km 486, by-pass de Valencia) a las 7:45.

Mucha tela de frío para Valencia.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy, en Gavà playa, se ha alcanzado la temperatura más baja de los últimos tres años, tiempo que tengo el termómetro de máximas y mínimas: -3,8º C.

----------


## REEGE

La zona norte del Guadalquivir, ésta mañana a las 8:00 horas...    -3º min.
Mi compañero registró ................. -7º la mañana del sábado.
Hoy de todas formas, más calor de el tan temido que nos ponian las TV´s...
Trabajando la temperatura ya era sobre 0º y apenas aire...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mi compañero registró ................. -7º la mañana del sábado.


Esa es una buena castaña... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Un poco más y se congela hasta el pulsador del termómetro jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto... evaporación no creo que hubiera mucha no??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## suer

A las 8 de la mañana sólo había -3º en el Campus Educacional y Deportivo de Vila-seca. Cualquier vestigio de humedad era puro hielo.

Y 0º en mi calle en Reus. Al pasar cerca del aeropuerto el termómetro marcaba -4º.

----------


## REEGE

> Por cierto... evaporación no creo que hubiera mucha no??


Hola F. Lázaro... el Evaporimetro piché estaba como Walt Disney!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora mismo, que "aterrizo" en Tomelloso................... 2º a las 20:00 horas!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy se ha llegado en Flix a -7,2ºC, ahora la temperatura es de -6,6ºC.

Mis pobres árboles deben estar congelados.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Luján

En Valencia no pasó de los 0ºC (mínima de 0.2ºC)
En Barracas mínima de -15.5ºC ayer. Hoy de -15.4ºC (mínima de la CV)

La Máxima de hoy de la CV (hasta las 8:40): Alicante: 7.5ºC

----------


## sergi1907

Noticia del Diario de Mallorca de hoy.

Esta temperatura se ha registrado en Lluc durante la pasada madrugada - En otras localidades como Binissalem el termómetro bajó hasta los 4,1 bajo cero

PALMA. EFE Baleares ha registrado la pasada noche su récord de frío de lo que va de invierno llegando a alcanzar, en puntos de la Tramuntana, en Mallorca, los 6,3 grados bajo cero, una temperatura que sólo han marcado los termómetros cuatro veces en los últimos 40 años.

Así lo ha explicado el responsable de la delegación de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) en Balears, Agustí Jansà, quien ha reconocido que esta pasada noche en todo el archipiélago se han registrado temperaturas bastante "infrecuentes".

Los 6,3 grados bajo cero que se han registrado en Lluc han sido la cifra más baja, sin embargo, en otras localidades mallorquinas como Binissalem los termómetros han roto moldes y las temperaturas han descendido hasta los 4,1 grados bajo cero.

También la zona del Levante mallorquín ha notado el frío y ha amanecido helada, tras llegar esta noche a los 3,9 grados bajo cero en la salida de Levante de Campos; lo mismo que Palma: la capital balear en la zona de la universidad, fuera del núcleo urbano, ha registrado 3,5 grados bajo cero, y junto al aeropuerto, los -3,2.

Asimismo, Ibiza ha sufrido los rigores del frío con termómetros con 1,6 grados bajo cero en el municipio de Sant Joan de Labritja.

En general, según ha comentado Jansà, la media de temperaturas registradas en este enero de 2011 se encuentra medio grado por debajo de lo habitual en zonas como Palma e Ibiza, mientras que Menorca está en los parámetros de cualquier otro comienzo de año.

A pesar de que las dos semanas anteriores las temperaturas han estado muy por encima de los valores propios de esta época del año, el frío de días como hoy confirma las previsiones iniciales de que el de 2011 será un invierno frío y "normal" en cuanto a lluvias en el archipiélago.

Precisamente, se espera que esta misma tarde-noche las lluvias hagan acto de presencia por el sur del archipiélago; unos chubascos que se generalizarán mañana y que se mantendrán durante el viernes y buena parte del sábado. El domingo volverán a despejarse los cielos, ha añadido Jansà.

Con la llegada de estas lluvias las temperaturas podrían subir de golpe, de la noche de hoy a la de mañana, "hasta diez grados", ha subrayado Jansà. 

http://www.diariodemallorca.es/mallo...os/639882.html

----------


## REEGE

METEOROLOGÍA
ESPAÑA | 01.03.2011 | 14:29 
M-AMBIENTE-METEOROLOGÍA

El tiempo se suaviza y más a partir del jueves. 
Madrid, 1 mar (EFE).- El frío provocado por el viento del nordeste, que se genera a raíz del anticiclón situado sobre las Islas Británicas y la borrasca del Mediterráneo, se suavizará a partir del jueves, ha informado hoy un portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

Las previsiones apuntan a que hoy y mañana habrá precipitaciones escasas, que serán en forma de nieve en el Norte a partir de entre 500 y 900 metros, y en la cota de 1.000 metros en Baleares.

El tiempo tiende a ir cambiando, porque se aleja la borrasca, pero continuará una cierta inestabilidad en la Península. Cesarán los vientos del nordeste, por lo que disminuirá la sensación térmica de frío y habrá una recuperación de las mínimas, con menos heladas, mientras las máximas serán similares. 

Habrá precipitaciones escasas el miércoles y el jueves en el litoral mediterráneo, que se desplazará hacia el interior el viernes.

Para el fin de semana acabarán previsiblemente las precipitaciones y se suavizarán las temperaturas, con una ligera subida de las máximas, ha informado la misma fuente. 

Tramos de Granada y Huesca, cortados al tráfico por nieve
Hoy, a consecuencia de la nieve se encuentran cerradas al tráfico las carreteras A-4025 en Granada, y la A-136, de Huesca a la frontera francesa; así como el puerto de La Lunada, entre Burgos y Cantabria, y hay que utilizar cadenas en tramos de las provincias de Asturias, León y Palencia. 

 La DGT informa en su página web que se encuentran cerrados el puerto de La Lunada, en la BU-572 y la CA-643, entre Burgos y Cantabria, donde esta también el de Palombera (CA-280) y Estacas de Trueba (CA-631).

Es necesario el uso de cadenas, en la red secundaria, el puerto de Barzana, La Marta, Connio, El Palo, Ventana, Tarna, Villalaín, en Asturias; Somiedo, Leitariegos y San Isidro en sus vertientes entre Asturias y León; Bricia, Alto de Bóveda (Burgos), Alto Campoó, Piedrasluengas (entre Cantabria y Palencia); Magdalena, La Ventana y Tarna, (León) y en Aguilar de Campoó (Palencia). 

Hay dificultades para circular, con nivel rojo, también por presencia de nieve en Cilleruelo de Bezana (Burgos), Besande, Cofiñal y el puerto de Aralla (León) y en Vinuesa (Soria). 

En nivel rojo, con circulación difícil, por lluvia se encuentra la EP0303, en Leirados en Pontevedra. Además la DGT alerta de que hay nivel amarillo por nieve en la C-28 en Naut Arán (Lleida). 

Además, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) mantiene en su página web, a las 13:30 horas de hoy, la alerta naranja por nevadas en Cantabria, más importantes en el Centro y el valle de Villaverde, donde la cota de nieve se sitúa en torno a los 600 metros y en riesgo amarillo en las comarcas del Ebro y Liébana, con acumulación de 5 centímetros de nieve. 

En el País Vasco, Álava, continúa con alerta naranja por nevadas en la cuenca del Nervión y la Llanada, y en el interior tanto de Guipúzcoa como de Vizcaya. En todas estas zonas la cota de nieve también se sitúa en los 600 metros.

En Burgos, Palencia y León la alerta por nevadas ha descendido a nivel amarillo; 

La Aemet mantiene la alerta de peligro de aludes en el Pirineo de Navarra y Huesca. 

Los vientos continúan en Girona, con riesgo importante de rachas fuertes en el litoral, y amarilla en el Ampurdan. 

Pasan a alerta naranja los vientos en el mediterráneo en Menorca y Mallorca, y en nivel amarillo se activa en la canaria de Lanzarote. 

Fuente: Efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

Luján he intentado cambiar el nombre de éste tema por temperaturas y lo que he hecho es Adherirlo...
Ya sabes, si puedes házlo tú y me dices en privado la manera de hacerlo.
Muchas gracias...

http://www.antena3.com/tiempo/

*Ya si que parecerá primavera!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Luján

> Luján he intentado cambiar el nombre de éste tema por temperaturas y lo que he hecho es Adherirlo...
> Ya sabes, si puedes házlo tú y me dices en privado la manera de hacerlo.
> Muchas gracias...
> 
> http://www.antena3.com/tiempo/
> 
> *Ya si que parecerá primavera!!!!!!!!*


Ya está. Te lo describo por privado.

----------


## REEGE

La temperatura en Tenerife ha subido medio grado en los últimos diez años.

Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 31 mar (EFE).- La temperatura media registrada en la isla de Tenerife en los últimos diez años es casi medio grado superior a las temperaturas registradas en el periodo entre 1970 y 1999, según los datos que figuran en la memoria de 2010 la Agencia Canaria de Desarrollo Sostenible y Cambio Climático.

El estudio refleja que la temperatura media en la isla se ha incrementado paulatinamente desde 1994 y que el último decenio ha sido el más caliente desde que existen datos históricos, a comienzos de la década de los cuarenta, ha asegurado en declaraciones a Efe el director de la Agencia, Jorge Bonnet.

Además, la temperatura del mar en Canarias estuvo prácticamente todo el año dos grados por encima de lo habitual, agregó.

Bonnet consideró que los datos ponen de manifiesto la necesidad de continuar con las dos líneas estratégicas básicas de investigación de la Agencia que son cómo reducir las emisiones de gases que provocan el efecto invernadero y qué se debe hacer en Canarias en los distintos sectores para adaptarse a los cambios. EFE

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...033101518.html

Y parece que a partir del domingo puede caer algo de lluvia pero con temperaturas suaves...

----------


## REEGE

En la Primera, el tiempo de las 22:00 acaban de decir que en A Coruña con una temperatura de 30º acaba de batir su récord de máxima del año 1945 (29,5º).
Hoy la tarde en el Fresnedas parecía verano...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En la Primera, el tiempo de las 22:00 acaban de decir que en A Coruña con una temperatura de 30º acaba de batir su récord de máxima del año 1945 (29,5º).
> Hoy la tarde en el Fresnedas parecía verano...


Aquí son las 22:31 y hace 24ºC. Anoche a las 23:30 hacia 21ºC, y se tiene uno que acostar con la ventana abierta.

----------


## REEGE

Una ola de aire africano deja temperaturas récord en el norte.

MADRID (Reuters) - La entrada de aire caliente procedente de África que ha suavizado el clima en toda la península Ibérica en la última semana ha elevado las temperaturas a cifras récord para esta época del año en el noroeste de España, informó el jueves la Agencia Española de Meteorología (AEMET).

La masa de aire cálido y seco ha situado las temperaturas en toda España por encima de los 25º grados centígrados, y el miércoles los termómetros marcaron máximas absolutas históricas en Galicia y la costa cantábrica, donde se superaron los 30º.

La AEMET, que advirtió también a la población del aumento de la radiación ultravioleta, dijo en una nota de prensa que este fenómeno se extenderá el viernes a la zona mediterránea, donde las imágenes de televisión mostraban ya hoy a multitud de personas disfrutando del sol en las playas.

Aunque las temperaturas sufrirán un descenso notable el fin de semana, la AEMET no descarta que el calor vuelva a repetirse en algunas regiones la próxima semana.

----------


## sergi1907

Estas son las temperaturas máximas de hoy según Meteoclimatic.

Observatorio Máx. 
 Sumacàrcer (Valencia) 34,8 
 Xàtiva - Plaza de Toros (Valencia) 34,6 
 Xàtiva - La Bassa (Valencia) 33,8 
 Anna (AEMET 8277-A) (Valencia) 33,7 
 Medinyà (Girona) 33,5 
 Badajoz - Ciudad Jardín (Badajoz) 33,5 
 Vegas del Genil (Granada) 33,5 
 Sevilla - Sevilla Este (Sevilla) 33,4 
 Canals (Valencia) 33,2 
 Olesa de Montserrat (Barcelona) 33, 

Parece que el clor ha llegado bastante pronto este año :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

No lo olvides, "hasta el 40 de mayo no te quites el sayo"

----------


## REEGE

Primavera veraniega. Abril, el mes más cálido en España desde, al menos, los años 50. 
Madrid, 9 may (EFEverde).- Abril ha sido el mes más cálido desde, al menos, los años 50, con una temperatura 3,9 grados por encima de los valores medios del mes, ha informado hoy a EFE el portavoz de la Aemet, Ángel Rivera, que ha definido este dato como "espectacular".

"Esta anomalía de casi cuatro grados es espectacular si tenemos en cuenta que en el famoso verano de 2003 se registraron casi tres grados por encima de lo normal a principios de agosto", ha dicho.

El anterior valor medio más alto para abril correspondió al de 1997, con 2,8 grados por encima de lo habitual.

Un gran anticiclón situado sobre la península, una extensión de masa aérea africana y la casi ausencia de vientos contribuyeron a la subida de temperaturas, ha explicado Rivera.

Aunque el promedio se ha situado en 3,9 grados, muchas zonas del país han soportado temperaturas más altas, como atestigua que 43 de las casi 80 estaciones de la Aemet alcanzaran valores récords.

El dato más elevado correspondió a Murcia, con 37,4 grados, cinco más de su valor medio de abril.

En líneas generales, el mes tuvo un carácter extremadamente cálido en todas las regiones, menos en el suroeste peninsular, parte de Canarias e Ibiza, donde fue muy cálido.

En Baleares las temperaturas superaron en promedio en dos grados los valores medios, mientras que en Canarias fue extremadamente cálido en las islas más orientales y cálido a muy cálido en el resto, si bien los valores de las anomalías térmicas no fueron tan altas como en el resto de España, situándose en torno a un grado.

Los valores más altos fueron al final de la primera decena, entre los días 8 y 10, lo que es muy poco habitual en este mes.

Por otro lado, las temperaturas mínimas también resultaron ser muy altas, lo que se tradujo en que apenas hubiera heladas.

Solo los observatorios de Vitoria-aeropuerto, Burgos-Villafría, Puerto de Navacerrada, Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara) e Izaña detectaron los cero grados.

En cuanto a las lluvias, Rivera las ha considerado "normales" en el pasado mes de abril respecto al periodo de referencia que maneja la Aemet (1971-2000), con alrededor de sesenta litros.

Sin embargo, hubo "anomalías negativas (déficit) en el tercio norte de la península y positivas en bastantes zonas del sur".

En este contexto, ha destacado la tormenta sufrida por Toledo el día 21. "Se registraron 52,3 litros, cantidad que prácticamente dobla el anterior registro máximo de precipitación diaria en este mes (desde 1982)".

Debido a las intensas lluvias habidas en la zona centro los días 20 y 21, también se superaron los anteriores valores de lluvia máxima diaria en abril de las respectivas series históricas en Madrid-Torrejón y Guadalajara, y Burgos-Villafría.

El mes fue seco a muy seco en Galicia, regiones de la Vertiente Cantábrica, Navarra, norte de Aragón y Cataluña, normal a seco en Baleares y algunas áreas de Castilla La Mancha y Castilla y León, mientras que en el resto de España fue de húmedo a muy húmedo.

En algunas zonas de Madrid, Andalucía, Canarias, Castilla y León, noroeste de Murcia y sur de Aragón las lluvias superaron en más de un 50% los valores normales, llegando a triplicar los mismos en puntos de Canarias. EFE

EFEverde

----------


## REEGE

Calor, eh?????
Ésta mañana en el Fresnedas hemos recogido 30 de máxima y 13 de mínima!!!!
Vamos que parece veranito y no apetece mucho realizar las labores de poda de setos y quitar malas hierbas con éste "lorenzo"... típicas de primavera!!
Menos mal que todo hace indicar que a partir de mañana bajan las temperaturas, aunque eso sí, las lluvias parece que serán escasas o nulas... :Frown: 
Un saludo y como dice el amigo Cantarín:
"Tiempo al tiempo"... Pues eso que en éste tiempo haga lo que suele hacer!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Calor, eh?????
> Ésta mañana en el Fresnedas hemos recogido 30 de máxima y 13 de mínima!!!!
> Vamos que parece veranito y no apetece mucho realizar las labores de poda de setos y quitar malas hierbas con éste "lorenzo"... típicas de primavera!!
> Menos mal que todo hace indicar que a partir de mañana bajan las temperaturas, aunque eso sí, las lluvias parece que serán escasas o nulas...
> Un saludo y como dice el amigo Cantarín:
> "Tiempo al tiempo"... Pues eso que en éste tiempo haga lo que suele hacer!!!


32ºC parece ser que hay en el aeropuerto de Manises.

Las torres meteorológicas del CEAM, dan un valor máximo de 34.9ºC en Quart de Poblet y Xátiva

----------


## REEGE

Pues si, a sentir otra vez la primavera, que para verano tendremos tiempo:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...reste/1112424/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí están los termómetro mareados.
El lunes fresco. El martes también freco incluso llovió un poco. El miércoles 32ºC, el Jueves, viernes y sábado rozando los 35ºC, y hoy no hemos llegado ni a los 25ºC. 

Por fin voy a poder dormir... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

A quitarse el sayo.Madrid, 10 jun (EFE).- Aunque el calendario no apunta el inicio del verano hasta el próximo día 21, es hoy, 40 de mayo, la fecha que el refranero popular señala para la llegada del buen tiempo.

Y por una vez los pronósticos refrendan esta afirmación con previsiones de temperaturas de hasta 30 grados en el sur de España a lo largo del fin de semana.

Serán estos, pues, los ajetreados días de cambiar de armario y guardar botas y "sayos" para otras fechas más frías que, aunque ahora se avistan lejanas, volverán.

Quienes se adelantaron a este ritual con las primeras olas de calor de marzo y abril, además de cogerse alguna gripe, seguro hicieron un poco el ridículo con sandalias y bufanda, afrontando temperaturas extremas por debajo del cero en cuanto se ponía el sol.

Sin ir mas lejos, la primera semana de este mes de junio las temperaturas máximas superaron los 30 grados, en localidades andaluzas como Sevilla y Andújar, los mismos días que se registraron mínimas por debajo de cero, en Lagunas de Somoza (León) y menos de un grado, en Villarejo del Valle (Ávila), datos que pueden corroborar los más curiosos en la nueva página de la AEMET, recién actualizada y modernizada.

Son ellos los que han destacado que el mes de marzo resultó "muy húmedo en general", con una precipitación media acumulada un 50% por encima del valor normal y con una mitad de mes en el que dominaron los alisios para cumplir, como no, con el dictamen popular, que califica este mes de cambios como "ventoso".

En abril ("aguas mil"), la precipitación fue la que se esperaba y resultó también el mes mas cálido desde 1950, con una temperatura media 3,9 grados por encima del valor histórico.

Hizo calor también en mayo y llovió en torno a los 60 milímetros, lo suficiente para llenar los embalses de agua y los campos de flores, incluso de amapolas, que este año se adelantaron un poco.

Y aunque es también la AEMET la que señala que en España la temperatura ha aumentado 0,46 grados desde 1961, parece que las sentencias populares sobre el clima no se han visto muy afectadas.

Casi siempre llueve en Semana Santa, aunque no queramos acordarnos y volvamos a hacer planes de playa al año siguiente; las tormentas de verano, son eso, de verano, y nada tienen que ver con el Cambio Climático y no es hasta entrado junio, el 40 de mayo para ser mas exactos, cuando se estabiliza el buen tiempo.

Si en marzo venteó, en abril llovió y mayo ha sido florido, no queda mas que rendirse a la evidencia de la sabiduría del pueblo, recogida, antes de internet y wikipedia, en el boca a boca de nuestros abuelos. 

"Febrero revuelto, marzo ventoso y abril lluvioso hacen de mayo florido y hermoso". Del invierno ya hablaremos. EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por aquí por Sevilla para el principio de semana dan temperaturas máximas por encima de los 35ºC. Parece que estaba deseando que llegara el 40 de Mayo... :Mad:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Más calor desde mañana en todo el país, a excepción del norte.
EFE  Hace 4 horas
Madrid, 13 jun (EFE).- A excepción del norte peninsular, todo el país registrará desde mañana una subida de temperaturas, más acusada en el Valle del Guadalquivir y con valores de hasta 36 grados en capitales como Sevilla y Córdoba.

El ascenso de temperaturas continuará progresivamente durante los próximos días y solamente dará un respiro el fin semana, ha indicado a Efeverde el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, Ángel Alcázar.

De mantenerse esta estabilidad del tiempo, ha añadido el meteorólogo, la próxima semana puede registrase un repunte de calor, con valores más significativos de los que se esperan para esta semana.

Aunque los valores sean altos no implicarán un riesgo para la salud, "ya que no estarán por encima de la temperatura media corporal".

En cuanto al norte, "las colas" de las borrascas que pasan por la península refrescarán las temperaturas en esa zona.

De modo generalizado, las temperaturas alcanzarán en torno a los 30 y 32 grados, y llegarán a los 36 grados en lugares del Valle del Guadalquivir.

"Son valores normales para la época del año, dentro de la oscilación normal de valores del mes de junio", ha agregado Alcázar, quien ha avanzado que el día de más calor será el próximo miércoles.

----------

